# Let's Grow Mushrooms - A Beginners Gigantic Bulk Attempt with PF Tek



## researchkitty (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been wanting to start this thread for a few months. Grew a batch of shrooms in tubs, and now have a general idea of what to do.

Now its time to go big. Here in Canada we cant exactly go outside to pick them like everyone in the Southern/Central USA can.

I'd like this journal to be interactive. Give me tips, suggestions, insults, criticism, anything that would help. I'm a novice, and sure as heck dont know all!!!

Took this picture this morning..... About half of the jars have colonized to the bottom, so I'm going to separate them out later this afternoon and let them sit a few days more then dunk and roll and mushrooms!!! We'll have TOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS of edible Mushrooms before two weeks is up from today. At least, I think.  They've been in jars since September 20th, so that puts the jars at 23 days old today.

Of all the jars you see there (150 to 175 of em or so, I'll have to count them again), only 2 had contaminants and had to be discarded, so my innoculation sterilization seems to be perfectly in order. A few jars hadnt colonized much at all, you see them in the front of the pictures. There's about 4 of them in total, which isnt bad either.





















STRAINS:

Golden Teacher
Cambodian
B+
Brazil
Ban Hua Thanon
Z Strain

....to be continued

+rep to all who help!


----------



## timeismoney1 (Oct 13, 2010)

Whats going to be your birthing method?


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 13, 2010)

timeismoney1 said:


> Whats going to be your birthing method?


Dunk N Roll. For those unaware, you take the white cakes out of the jars, dunk them for 24 hours in cold water in the dark, and then you roll them in dry vermiculite and then in about 5-7 days pins start to form on the cakes and voila, mushroooooms.

93 jars are fully colonized. I set them on separate shelves to wait and additional 3 days before I dunk them, some of the jars have shrooms growing in the wall space already which accelerated my wanting to wait a week, 3 days + dunking will be plenty.

45 jars are mostly colonized. Probably 5 or so wont be worth anything and will be discarded due to LOW colonization.

14 jars were contaminated, 3 with green mold and 11 with a weird orange color contam which might not even be a contam but since it isnt white I toss it.

(Colonized means that they are almost all white and full of mycellium, which is the seed of the mushroom per say)

Time to go setup the fruiting chambers now and get air lines run. Its going to be mostly automated for air, but manual misting. Pics soon once its worth showing.  The fruiting chambers are all triple stack shelving drawers for super space consolidation. Tubs took up too much room and fail vertically.

Thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## l333t (Oct 13, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Now its time to go big. Here in Canada we cant exactly go outside to pick them like everyone in the Southern/Central USA can.


There are strains of hallucinogenic mushrooms that grow in canada
for example conocybe smithii ,gymnopilus vadilipe ,panaelus cinctulus ,psilocybe cyanescens.

But anyway nice grow,good for a beginner,low contamination rate.
If you isolate a strain it should take care of the weak jars and give you faster grow speed.
What did you use prints or syringe?
What's you cabinet temp?

Was not thinking anyone would do a pf tek so big ,i would of gone for a rye jars and rye to rye transfer easier when going big.
You could stack you jars on top of each other to save space as long as bottom of glass jar on jar metal jar lid and doesn't cover up the filter paper all the way or create a seal around the metal lid.
Good job i tip my hat to you, if i was wearing a hat. Should produce a good yield.
.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Where did you put all your campbell soups at 

That's a wide variety of strains. I hope all the best for your mycelium endeavors!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 13, 2010)

l333t said:


> There are strains of hallucinogenic mushrooms that grow in canada
> for example conocybe smithii ,gymnopilus vadilipe ,panaelus cinctulus ,psilocybe cyanescens.
> 
> But anyway nice grow,good for a beginner,low contamination rate.
> ...


Even with some in Canada, I aint the go in the field and pick stuff type   Here, I can control everything!

I hope to isolate some good spore prints once the cakes start fruiting. Right now, I used syringes and still have about 20 or 25 in the fridge. My cabinet (or cupboards) temperature is around 79(f) so 81(f) in the jars.

For stacking jars, I didnt think that would be good for jar air exchange, but they cant cover all of it and its all tyvek so I guess it would probably be good. I'll give a few a stack next time around and see if it helps or hurts. Thanks 

It is pretty silly to do SO MANY jars, but it really isnt too much work. As a novice (my second mushroom attempt), I'll get into bulk stuff later but not quite yet.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 13, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Where did you put all your campbell soups at
> 
> That's a wide variety of strains. I hope all the best for your mycelium endeavors!


Thanks!  No Campbell, you know you can make a kick ass chicken soup yourself that tastes WAAAAY better than Campbells?  Screw the kids and their box tops on cans!!!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 13, 2010)

After sorting through the jars, about half of the "ready!" jars that would be dunked in 3 days already have shrooms pinning inside of the jars. Therefore, they are 100% ready to go. I'm dunking them now and will post pics shortly.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 13, 2010)

You've been labeling those jars haven't you? 

And yes I know home made chicken soup outbeats any canned stuff... just thought you'll appreciate the humor


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 13, 2010)

That was a fun few hours. Ok, lets get rolling. 







All done with the dunk, now they sit in the dark and soak up that water for 24 hours. We'll show what to do after when we get there, take it slow 







Cakes!







More cakes!







These are all of my contaminated jars. The green is pretty obviously bad. The orangeish looking ones dont look like mold, it just looks gross so I figure they'll get thrown away unless someone here with experience tells me what it is and if its safe or could rinse off.







The reason I dunked these earlier than I planned is because of these. Mushrooms mixed in with the dry vermiculite layer. When the cakes in jars start to show shrooms, its fully colonized and ready to be dunked.







Here's the rest of the unfinished jars. I think about 70-75% of them will make it no problem by the end of next week.







So what the hell do we do with all these cakes? (The white puffy stuff from the jars is a cake, full of mycellium brown rice flour vermiculite and water) We put them in these, my fruiting chambers. Consider this the 'flower room' of shrooms, and the jars as the 'veg room'. Most people use tubs. I'm not, they take too much space up. When the cakes are ready tomorrow, they will have a few inches of soaking wet perlite on the bottom and the cakes go on top under a piece of foil or the jar lids.







Now that the holes are drilled.......... These allow fresh air in a little bit and co2 out. Normally you'd have to open each drawer up a dozen times a day to let stale air out and fresh air in, but we're going to automate that as you'll see in a bit.







The drawers are big! Should fit about 9 to 12 cakes per drawer, I think 12 will be fine but if the shroomies get too big they might have to space out a bit. It's OK, I have 10 of the drawer sets for 30 total drawers. 







Tomorrow I'll be hooking up an 8 port Eco Air pump (25 watts) on a timer. There'll be a hose that goes to each drawer top and blow air down the railings. The railings will have a hole in them and same with the drawer so when its closed it allows that air to flow right in no problem. I'm not sure on the timer settings yet though, somewhere around 1 minute on every 15 minutes sounds about right though, so please help here if you can. 

I'll still have to manually mist them, just wont have to do air exchange fanning quite so often.







Compare what space 18 drawers take up compared to 5 tubs. Cant stack the tubs, either!  Optimize, optimize!







Remember those jars that I said had shrooms already? Here's a few of the bigger ones that I kept since they are still just as good and potent.  These were all snugged up the side of the jar and growing the tops through the dry vermiculite germ barrier.


--------------

Next step -- tomorrow the cakes get dunked and rolled and the tubs get the rest of their holes, wired up to the air pump, and layered with wet perlite. Stay tuned.............

Thanks for looking and please let me know if I've fucked up in any way. 

Kitty


----------



## 420God (Oct 13, 2010)

It's awesome that I can watch as you go. I just noticed the first signs of mycelium in my jars today and I can follow what you're doing instead of fumbling along.


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Oct 14, 2010)

nice job researchkitty, im jelous.haha. ill be watching this thread, i plan on startin some grows soon also. jsut getting all my supplies ready


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 14, 2010)

"You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later." Haha  I've got 8 hours before all the cakes will be rolled and put in the tubs so I've gotta get to work!!


----------



## caseyg2007 (Oct 14, 2010)

Definately subbed. Been thinkin about startin up some shrooms here soon. +Reps.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 14, 2010)

I subbed yesterday but my post didn't go through lol any ways thats a lotta jars this is gonna be bad ass to see + rep and subbed


----------



## Puffer Fish (Oct 14, 2010)

This is going to be a great show in every way ... I can't believe that you are not doing mono tubes .... as this is going to involve so much more work on your part.
I will be glued to this thread .... as your success in volume .... is definitely something to study.
All the luck !!
Can't wait to see more pics ...

One quick question .... how is the ambient air cleaned/scrubbed .... in your chamber room ?


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 14, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> I subbed yesterday but my post didn't go through lol any ways thats a lotta jars this is gonna be bad ass to see + rep and subbed


Glad you made it


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 14, 2010)

Puffer Fish said:


> This is going to be a great show in every way ... I can't believe that you are not doing mono tubes .... as this is going to involve so much more work on your part.
> I will be glued to this thread .... as your success in volume .... is definitely something to study.
> All the luck !!
> Can't wait to see more pics ...
> ...


Thanks..... I am doing mono tubs -- they just look like plastic drawers instead of a tub itself.

The ambient air isnt cleaned or scrubbed in any way. We're doing it with "tap air"  (pun on water, wasnt really funny, but left it here anyway). Fresh air is pumped in by an air pump, and I need more hosing and pumps oops! I'll get them tomorrow.

Pictures shortly, almost done rolling the cakes and putting them in the drawers.


----------



## upthearsenal (Oct 14, 2010)

ohh gooodness, and by goodness i mean.. shrooooms!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 14, 2010)

Yayyyyy picture time!

Dunk N Roll (aka Birthing of the Cakes) is now done. Filled up 8 of the drawers with cakes. The others in the dark room are still on their way, another few days on them still.






The cakes are rinsed and then rolled in dry vermiculite.







See? Rinsing!







Each tub has a ton of small holes in them around the sides. Then, super wet perlite is rinsed and added to the tubs, about 4" thick. Then, jar lids (or aluminum foil, your call!) are placed 12 per drawer.







And then we put the cakes in them! They stay dry for a few hours, to let the vermiculite really stick to the cakes. Then we start misting and fanning the drawers every few hours.







All of the completed drawers.







Nom Nom Nom!







Because lazy is gravy, the tubs will be (but arent yet) set on a timer to pump fresh air in them for one minute every fifteen minutes. They'll still be manually misted every few hours, this is just an extra for air exchange.







Each pump will do 8 drawers, so I need to buy more pumps. This one is a 25watt pump.







See how the lines go in? From the side of the frame to the top middle of each drawer. The old air will vent naturally as new air is pumped in.







Now that they've been in there a while, they've been misted and the drawers will be humid 100% all day long.







More to do still, lots of air lines to run and holes to drill




That's all for tonight! Thanks everyone for all your encouragement, expect more soon when there's something to show.  I expect to see pins on them in the next few days and be plucking shrooms from them within a week. We'll have pics of the drying chamber setups too shortly, full of screens and dessicant!

Kitty


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Oct 14, 2010)

dam girl. hats off to you. u have one of the biggest and nicest setups ive ever seen. good luck and keep the great pics coming.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh shit I was just thinking, imagine all the aborts your gonna have!!!!!!!! I always get more aborts from cakes than I do from tubs or trays. 
Your gonna have the most killer personal stash of aborts!!!!


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 14, 2010)

Awesome thread!! Love the roll technique. I grew mushrooms about 5yrs ago and ordered them out of a High Times mag. They weren't too bad but have had better, and was thinking of doing it again where do go about getting some kick-ass spores to the US. Website? or MAG.? 
Thought this would be a good place too ask.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 14, 2010)

TheOrganic said:


> Awesome thread!! Love the roll technique. I grew mushrooms about 5yrs ago and ordered them out of a High Times mag. They weren't too bad but have had better, and was thinking of doing it again where do go about getting some kick-ass spores to the US. Website? or MAG.?
> Thought this would be a good place too ask.


Thanks! I cant speak for the USA really, I'm in Canada. However, Ralphster is where I buy from and he's USA based and extremely reliable. You even get a funky neon t-shirt when you buy a big package of spores.  I'm totally lost in the world of mushroom strains, so what I did is just order the top 6 strains that he sells. Easy mode and done, instant popular strains.......... Good luck!!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 14, 2010)

Didn't know I had the cabality to still drool... but you certainly got my attention research _KITTY _! I have subscribed to this thread like I did to the hit cable tv series "The Wire"... kudos again


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Oct 15, 2010)

Question:

How much time invested so far?


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 15, 2010)

Sgt. Floyd said:


> Question:
> 
> How much time invested so far?


Time in ACTUALLY working (rather than smoking a bowl then thinking about it) - About 25 hours to this point in total. If I didnt have to build the drawer systems it'd knock 5 hours off that pretty easily. Mushrooms arent about time investment moreso as making sure the tubs are looked at a bunch a day since the shrooms grow so fast literally overnight they can.

Equipment wise, pressure cooker was $80, then just $10 per dozen jars and $3/$4 for a bag of vermiculite or perlite (8 qt bags). Spores about $9/syringe shipped, drawer units $17.88 for one setup with 3 drawers. Equipment cost, I think I'd estimate it at about $400 worth in graaaaaaaaand total.

Its very inexpensive to try, and if you did it on a few jars at a time from eBay folks selling substrate then you can do a dozen jars for under $50 if you want.


----------



## jwop (Oct 15, 2010)

are these getting natural light? ... or do they even really need light?


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 15, 2010)

jwop said:


> are these getting natural light? ... or do they even really need light?


They require very, very little light, just enough to tell the shrooms which direction is up so they know how to gro. Some people use Christmas Tree lights and string em around tubs. That's what I'll be using eventually, just havent had a chance to grab them from the store. The drawers are in front of windows with slotted blinds which will let natural light in for now.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 15, 2010)

My art is centered towards gourmet mushrooms... you'll see my mark soon fella's


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 16, 2010)

I used a flourescent light on mine and it was to much i think. They were growing out the bottom of the cakes. Christmas lights would work great!!


----------



## dankillerbs (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow, I think I'm in love


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 16, 2010)

TheOrganic said:


> I used a flourescent light on mine and it was to much i think. They were growing out the bottom of the cakes. Christmas lights would work great!!


I got a few cakes like that before too where they grew out the bottom. One thing I'm unsure of is if the cakes direction matters. They are "upside down" in the jars, and I put them "lid side of the cake" down and "bottom side of the jar/cake" up in the tubs. I do this because there's a bit of the dry verm layer still there from before, albiet not much, but enough that it makes sense I guess. Am I doing that wrong or right? I have no clue!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 16, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> Wow, I think I'm in love


Awwwww, thanks cupcake.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 16, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> I got a few cakes like that before too where they grew out the bottom. One thing I'm unsure of is if the cakes direction matters. They are "upside down" in the jars, and I put them "lid side of the cake" down and "bottom side of the jar/cake" up in the tubs. I do this because there's a bit of the dry verm layer still there from before, albiet not much, but enough that it makes sense I guess. Am I doing that wrong or right? I have no clue!


Thats how I do it, i've had them grow out of both top and bottom at same time before haha I didn't know what to do with it.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 16, 2010)

Your not doing tubs?

I thought you were going to mix some cakes in with more vermiculite in those trays, let them colonize and fruit...

are you doing cakes for aborts or what?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 16, 2010)

She just didn't feel ready to move on to bulk, I belive this is only her second attempt at growing, She's ready though haha very ready. The force is strong with this one.


----------



## corÃºm (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow, fell upon your thread.... threads... researchkitty...

have to say... very interesting reads... 

thanks for being.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 16, 2010)

They are tubs. They are just stacked 6 tall and in the shape of drawers.  They are the same in every other aspect though, holes on all sides misting and air circulation and little bits of light.

I'd love nothing more than to not deal with jars, but I dont know how yet and I'd rather screw up a few jars out of a batch than a few entire tubs. Once I get the hang of it in this type of environment I'll start to explore more bulk options for sure....... Probably with everyone here's advice and help 

Thanks everyone....... No new pictures today, they look the same as yesterday. Once they start to pin and fruit there'll be pictures of each strains drawers and a map of which strain is in which drawer too. Still have the other 50 or whatever cakes in jars finishing up colonization, so those will fill up another 3 drawers shortly. Then we clone the good shrooms and make more jars and fill all 30 drawers!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 16, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> Thats how I do it, i've had them grow out of both top and bottom at same time before haha I didn't know what to do with it.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DarthD3vl again.

I tried!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 16, 2010)

When people ask about tubs they mean monotubs, not your fruiting chambers(which are awsome by the way) its a bulk tek were you spawn from grains to poo or coir in a tub the hole tub then colonized making sorta one giant cake that fills the bottom of the tub. just trying to clear up any confusion.



researchkitty said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DarthD3vl again.
> 
> I tried!


Lol thanks


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 16, 2010)

Aaah, so a mono tub means a different method of growing. I thought it meant just using the tub. I guess these would be properly termed as "Shotgun Terraniums" as the guy on the "Let's Grow Mushrooms!" youtube video named it....... My bad!


----------



## dankillerbs (Oct 16, 2010)

That is a shotgun chamber, you are correct... monotubs use a bulk substrate... bird seed or grains are innoculated and colonized, then spawned to a larger pasturized medium(horse poo, coir, ect.)... then once the grains have colonized the whole substrate it is then exposed to fruiting conditions... and there you have it, a GIANT cake. Monotubs are just rubermaid tubs with 4-6 2inch holes at substrate level and near the top of the tub... they get stuffed with pollyfil and it relies on the moisture from the substrate to keep a high RH%. They are actually not that difficult and requires much less, but bigger(qt) jars. Just watch the video on grain preperation on the "lets grow mushrooms" site and follow a monotub tek on the shroomery if your interested. Getting the grains to initially colonize is the hardest part. Either way, DAMN! Very nice setup

P.S. Will you marry me?


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 18, 2010)

No marriage sir! I just turned 21 for goodness sake lol




Out of 91 cakes in the drawers, about 6 or 8 of the cakes show pinky nail sized pins of various shrooms. Not enough to warrant pictures, but probably tomorrow when more of the cakes start pinning. Tomorrow I'll be doing another 20 or 30 dunks of fresh cakes ready to be put in the cold water for 24 hours then birthed. A lot of those jars have shrooms inside them already too.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## dankillerbs (Oct 19, 2010)

Haha, you don't accept marrige proposals online? What could possibly go wrong with that? Hah, seriously... Sweet setup, look into grains and monotubs if you get sick of pc'ing jars! Keep up the good work!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 19, 2010)

Pinning pictures.........


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Oct 19, 2010)

Every time you post a new pic the only opinion I can come up with is "Damn!" Keep it up. Can't wait to see the yield.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 21, 2010)

how do they look now? i bet amazing


----------



## Richie LxP (Oct 21, 2010)

Savage


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 21, 2010)

My, My.. How busy you have been, Kitty!  This is an ambitious project that seems to be paying off! Great Job! I love the innovations! rrep!!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 22, 2010)

Isnt it amazing what another 2 and a half days will do to tubs?

Here's the best 3 tubs: Most have less pinning, some have little, its certainly organized by drawer! I'll review the strains later in the post.







Top left drawer #1 - Strain: Cambodian - the other two drawers of Cambodians are still small or waiting to pin.







Left drawer #2 - Strain: Z - Two drawers full of Z, this is the upper one.







Left drawer #3 - Strain: Z - Two drawers full of Z, this is the lower one.







Harvested these two, both from Strain Z. The left is an ugly one but the right works! 







List of strains and which drawers they are in.....


----------



## glShemp (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice Ms. Kitty! Here's a couple of my jars of Psilocybe Cubensis B+ I knocked up on October 4th that are looking about 90% this morning the 23rd. I scheduled some days off at work around Thanksgiving to commune with this gift of nature.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 23, 2010)

glShemp said:


> Very nice Ms. Kitty! Here's a couple of my jars of Psilocybe Cubensis B+ I knocked up on October 4th that are looking about 90% this morning the 23rd. I scheduled some days off at work around Thanksgiving to commune with this gift of nature.


Lookin great! You've got the correct size jars, much wider than mine which will make them not fall over so much.  By Thanksgiving you should have 4-6g of dried product at the least ready to rock..........


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 23, 2010)

The last pictures were 25 hours ago. That was then, these are now........... But before we get started, lets get our DRYING AREA setup!

(This will be a long post with lots of pictures, 56.6k rednecks, sorry!)






This is Silica Dessicant/Dessicite. Its the shit you find in shoe boxes to keep humidity and moisture from ruining them. These are old packets, so...








In the oven they go! They will sit here for 12 hours cooking at.....








245(f). This bakes off the moisture that the dessicant has already absorbed and makes them good as new. Why did I choose 12 hours at 245(f)? That's what it says to do on the packages writing. 








Lets start with the right side of the drawers, one nice shroom ready to harvest. The others on the same cake will wait another day or two. The other cakes are still slowly getting there.








Yep, its big.








All 9 of these cakes havent pinned yet. My guess is the cakes are still finishing up inside and we'll see pins in the next few days.








This drawer too!








One ready to harvest, lots of pins. Blurry, sorry.








Next drawer up, and lots of pins. These are strain Z.








Still strain Z.








Hey, look, no blur! Cambodian strain. Biggest mushroom so far on the back row. Harvested that and a few others here.








This cake is now upside down. These were growing from under it. As Darth suggested, we have no clue what way is really up. This one wanted this way so here it is!








That big one again








Nice little trio








Fuzzy white on the shroom. That bad or OK? I'll throw it away regardless because its fugly.








Next drawer up! Lots of pins especially the back left cake.








Todays harvest.








Todays harvest.








The biggest two from todays harvest.








This is everything the cakes have produced that were harvestable so far.



That's all for now. Another update tomorrow probably as I'm sure there'll be a lot to pick.  We'll go over what we do with the dessicant then too, for tonight they just sit on a screen with a cover so they air dry a little bit. Then we'll show how to get em nice and super dry and ready for packaging.


----------



## purple stanky (Oct 23, 2010)

i am loving it girl! this is gunna be great i already know it. =)


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 23, 2010)

the fuzzy white stuff is from slightly to much water, it allows the mycelium to grow up the base of the shroom wont hurt you but I always peel it off cause there can be verm in the fuzzy that can upset your stomach its not dangerous and will normally be some around the base of your shrooms when your misting to often or directly on to the mushroom, at least I think that what causes it.

by the way there looking very good.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 23, 2010)

I am getting to start my first shroom grow attempt! After inoculating mycellium i noticed you rinsed them in water. This must be to hydrate cakes for shrooms to drink right? Is this a must?


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 23, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> the fuzzy white stuff is from slightly to much water, it allows the mycelium to grow up the base of the shroom wont hurt you but I always peel it off cause there can be verm in the fuzzy that can upset your stomach its not dangerous and will normally be some around the base of your shrooms when your misting to often or directly on to the mushroom, at least I think that what causes it.
> 
> by the way there looking very good.


Thanks man! I'm glad your here. <G> I'll start to mist the tubs themselves but not the actual cakes if they are pinning too much. They are still on manual fanning and misting modes just to play it safe and attentive......


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 23, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> I am getting to start my first shroom grow attempt! After inoculating mycellium i noticed you rinsed them in water. This must be to hydrate cakes for shrooms to drink right? Is this a must?


The cakes have water, brown rice and vermiculite in them already. But, since they are growing and exchanging gases for a few weeks to a month the water levels are lower. Mushrooms are 90% water and 10% mushrooms by way of drying them and eating them. The extra water the cakes hold from dunking them in water for 24 hours THEN rolling/fruiting them in the drawers means a substantial free yield increase. After the cakes dry out, I'll rinse them again, dunk, roll, fruit probably about 4 to 7 times in total. Each cakes weight is probably double when they are taken out of the water as well. No water, no growth. No brown rice, no growth We're just letting them use as much of the rice as they can without having to start over and over again.

GL!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 23, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> The cakes have water, brown rice and vermiculite in them already. But, since they are growing and exchanging gases for a few weeks to a month the water levels are lower. Mushrooms are 90% water and 10% mushrooms by way of drying them and eating them. The extra water the cakes hold from dunking them in water for 24 hours THEN rolling/fruiting them in the drawers means a substantial free yield increase. After the cakes dry out, I'll rinse them again, dunk, roll, fruit probably about 4 to 7 times in total. Each cakes weight is probably double when they are taken out of the water as well. No water, no growth. No brown rice, no growth We're just letting them use as much of the rice as they can without having to start over and over again.
> 
> GL!


I will be starting using popcorn. Should i dunk in water as well after inoc? Do you continue to spray with water while pins show and develop?

It seems submerging mycellium under water for 24 hours would do harm. do lots of growers do this method? what would be done if i chose not to soak for 24 hours?


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 23, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> I will be starting using popcorn. Should i dunk in water as well after inoc? Do you continue to spray with water while pins show and develop?
> 
> It seems submerging mycellium under water for 24 hours would do harm. do lots of growers do this method? what would be done if i chose not to soak for 24 hours?


You need a severe education before you start making cakes with popcorn and such. I dont mean this in a bad way at all though, just need a little learning on what to use. My first advice to ANYONE wanting to grow mushrooms:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHJQrsZFQdE

Watch part 1, 2, 3 and 4. Do that, do that EXACTLY not skipping any steps or substitutes and then you'll get the hang of the grow cycle fast.

Mycellium under water for 24 hours is what almost every "PF TEK" grower like me does. It does zero harm and doubles or triples your yields. Not doing it would be the same as telling your plant in week 6 of flower "Eeh, fuck you, you need no more water till week 9".  No water is harmful! Hope this helps and good luck m8


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 24, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> You need a severe education before you start making cakes with popcorn and such. I dont mean this in a bad way at all though, just need a little learning on what to use. My first advice to ANYONE wanting to grow mushrooms:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHJQrsZFQdE
> 
> ...


You are a sight for sore eyes where are all the spore women at.Do ya have a sister lol.J/J.Keep rockin and I'll keep watchin.maybe get good at this myself.Right now the reg brown tops are everywhere here in the jungle in the gulf states.I dont get all the intense process yet when ya can pluck them from shit in Thailand.But I will learn.Badass.....


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 24, 2010)

I suppose it has to do with other fungi/mold I usually eat them after spotting them in the outdoors but I may actually let a batch dry before eating them.


----------



## thelightison (Oct 24, 2010)

praises to you research kitty, your fruits of knowledge are very bountiful. I love this thread and all of the great pictures you are sharing.


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Oct 24, 2010)

emmmmm... yum too bad you only have a few.... lol


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 24, 2010)

hydrotech364 said:


> You are a sight for sore eyes where are all the spore women at.Do ya have a sister lol.J/J.Keep rockin and I'll keep watchin.maybe get good at this myself.Right now the reg brown tops are everywhere here in the jungle in the gulf states.I dont get all the intense process yet when ya can pluck them from shit in Thailand.But I will learn.Badass.....


My sister is 12. My boyfriend jokes "Give her a few years and she'll be done flowering".  (Me=grower He=glass guy, i gave up a while ago)


----------



## Richie LxP (Oct 24, 2010)

On a scale of one to ten how hard is it to grow mushrooms? Ten being you need a masters.

Im always rooting around doing reserch here and there but never plucked up the courage to give it a bash.

Blanked again this year picking over here, well i got around ten of the smallest shrooms in the field(Dont think that counts).


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 24, 2010)

24 hours again have passed, and the cakes are looking even better still. Yay.







This is the total harvest (including todays). Todays harvest was a little more than yesterdays.







The Z and Cambodians are popping like crazy.







See? 







Z Strain







Cambodians







More Z Closeups.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 24, 2010)

Richie LxP said:


> On a scale of one to ten how hard is it to grow mushrooms? Ten being you need a masters.
> 
> Im always rooting around doing reserch here and there but never plucked up the courage to give it a bash.
> 
> Blanked again this year picking over here, well i got around ten of the smallest shrooms in the field(Dont think that counts).


One to ten on how hard to grow shrooms? With PF Tek, your first time I'd give it a 5. After your first time (This is my SECOND grow EVER of Mushrooms!) I'd give it a 2 or a 3. Marijuana I'd give a 6 or a 7 on difficulty scale.

The only real way you screw up is not following instructions of the "tek" (tek means method of growing mushrooms, mine is the "pf tek") or by having a poorly sanitized area that allows mold to be present thereby contaminating your cakes. Ask questions as much as you need there's a ton of great mushroom growers on RIU.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Oct 24, 2010)

to RC: i also found for my first time humidity is a must when fruiting! i kept wondering why i wasnt getting pins then after like a week i finally realized on my SGFC i had to many hole. taped some up and bam there they went.

so to richie thats another thing you must get right


----------



## dankillerbs (Oct 24, 2010)

If you are misting and fanning regularly, I would turn off the air pumps... what you have there is a shotgun terrarium, if you just have a small fan circulating in the room then that is plenty of FAE for a shotgun terrarium if your fanning it manually already... I think the pump may be overkill and may be lowering your RH% and deminishing yeilds... You cant make up for low RH% by misting more frequently... misting only replaces the small amount of water that evaps off the cakes from fanning... the evap and rehydrating of the cakes surface is what makes good pinsets.... Some of the caps in your pics looked a bit moist? When you mist them, make sure you have a fine mist and do it from up high to let the mist gently fall over your cakes, big water drops are a no no. Also, if your cakes are fuiting from the bottom it means they like the conditions better there than on the top of your cake, which also tends to be an RH% issue... I would soak your cakes that havent fruited for 24 hrs, re-hydrate the perlite, and pull out the air pump and see how that goes... at least try it on one of your tubs to see the results??? Good Luck! Mycology is so much fun


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Dan! I only use the air pump now for a minute before I open the drawers to mist them. Then I turn the pump off, mist, and close drawers. I didnt know big water droplets are bad so I'll get a nice fine mist droplet sprayer in the next day or two to help that out a little bit. It was just one upside down cake, so I think the RH is great overall.


----------



## dankillerbs (Oct 24, 2010)

Have you been doing it that way from the start? Just running it for a minute before you mist? Or were you runing it more often before? Do you every manually fan it? I would try fanning them manually with a tote lid or something for 30 sec several times daily... I would guess the air pump is deffinately not getting you enough Fresh Air Exchange on its own... you need to evacuate the excess co2 buildup...I would fan them manually... and do it after you mist with a fine spray from above. 

This is a quote from RR, the person who did the Lets Grow Mushrooms video.
"Don't mist primordia. Once they become pins, it's ok to mist gently with a very fine spray. As creamcorn said, up your air exchange after each misting so the pins don't sit there wet. If you mist with large drops or a forceful spray, and then leave them wet, they'll abort." -RR

Cheers!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 24, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> Have you been doing it that way from the start? Just running it for a minute before you mist? Or were you runing it more often before? Do you every manually fan it? I would try fanning them manually with a tote lid or something for 30 sec several times daily... I would guess the air pump is deffinately not getting you enough Fresh Air Exchange on its own... you need to evacuate the excess co2 buildup...I would fan them manually... and do it after you mist with a fine spray from above.
> 
> This is a quote from RR, the person who did the Lets Grow Mushrooms video.
> "Don't mist primordia. Once they become pins, it's ok to mist gently with a very fine spray. As creamcorn said, up your air exchange after each misting so the pins don't sit there wet. If you mist with large drops or a forceful spray, and then leave them wet, they'll abort." -RR
> ...


Yep, that way from the beginning. I'll get a timer for it later. When I open each drawer they get manually fanned with a plastic tray to move the air and then misted then closed. I think the ones that havent pinned yet are probably more that they werent 100% ready in the jars as the other strains, and will be popping soon. Time will tell.


----------



## dankillerbs (Oct 24, 2010)

*"up your air exchange after each misting so the pins don't sit there wet. If you mist with large drops or a forceful spray, and then leave them wet, they'll abort." -RR-*

What are your temps by the way? Do you have holes on all 6 sides of your tubs?


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Oct 24, 2010)

has anyone had success wtih out using a pressure cooker?? i've gone to 2 sears,2targets,1bed bath and beyond and all i find are 6-8qrt cookers with no pressure gauge. they just have, i guess some kind of vent valve that flops around. if i can find one big enough i'll but it,might just have to go on ebay or some shhh for it. 

i saw them videos on youtube, that kitty posted, awhile back and they didnt use a pc, just boiled them...and it seemed to wrok, i know everyone argues back and forth about this topic.. if my spores come in before ican find a p/c i might just go without it. wat ya think

oh and kitty nice friggen job, i check this theard every day, very inspired keep it up girl


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 24, 2010)

Senor SmokeAlot said:


> has anyone had success wtih out using a pressure cooker?? i've gone to 2 sears,2targets,1bed bath and beyond and all i find are 6-8qrt cookers with no pressure gauge. they just have, i guess some kind of vent valve that flops around. if i can find one big enough i'll but it,might just have to go on ebay or some shhh for it.
> 
> i saw them videos on youtube, that kitty posted, awhile back and they didnt use a pc, just boiled them...and it seemed to wrok, i know everyone argues back and forth about this topic.. if my spores come in before ican find a p/c i might just go without it. wat ya think
> 
> oh and kitty nice friggen job, i check this theard every day, very inspired keep it up girl


my pressure cooker does not have a guage i just cook for an extra half hour the box says its max pressure is like 15, works fine for me its a walmart one to
but if your doing brf you dont need a pressure cooker but it would be better if you had one


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 24, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> *"up your air exchange after each misting so the pins don't sit there wet. If you mist with large drops or a forceful spray, and then leave them wet, they'll abort." -RR-*
> 
> What are your temps by the way? Do you have holes on all 6 sides of your tubs?



Temps are 77(f). Holes are on four sides of the tubs, however all 5 sides get sprayed. There's enough holes for air circulation, otherwise none of my cakes would have pins I'd think. The slower cakes that I guessed would be pinning soon are mostly all started to pin this afternoon. I'll get more pics of them tomorrow with the daily-ish update.  Cheers.


----------



## Art909 (Oct 24, 2010)

Amazing Grow! I just tuned in, & Now Im glued!.... always wondered how u got spores??. This is crazy, great set up!!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 24, 2010)

Art909 said:


> Amazing Grow! I just tuned in, & Now Im glued!.... always wondered how u got spores??. This is crazy, great set up!!


Thanks  I buy spores from ralphstersspores.com he's been around 20 some years selling them.


----------



## dankillerbs (Oct 24, 2010)

Kitty you need to get you FAE up... It is the #1 pinning trigger... I'm seeing a Lot of aborts in some if your pics... The shotgun tek RELIES on having holes on EVERY side... Top, bottom, and all four sides, 6 sides total. You can't modify the tek in any way if you want the best results. It is necessary for it to work properly... Without holes on EVERY side it will not maintain the correct rh% or get enough FAE. If I were you I would pick EVERYTHING now, dunk in cold water for 24 hours while you empty your terrarium, rehydrate and drain your perlite, and finish drilling holes on the other two sides on each tub... They are necessary! If you choose not to you will get small flushes and be PRONE to contamination.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 24, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> Kitty you need to get you FAE up... It is the #1 pinning trigger... I'm seeing a Lot of aborts in some if your pics... The shotgun tek RELIES on having holes on EVERY side... Top, bottom, and all four sides, 6 sides total. You can't modify the tek in any way if you want the best results. It is necessary for it to work properly... Without holes on EVERY side it will not maintain the correct rh% or get enough FAE. If I were you I would pick EVERYTHING now, dunk in cold water for 24 hours while you empty your terrarium, rehydrate and drain your perlite, and finish drilling holes on the other two sides on each tub... They are necessary! If you choose not to you will get small flushes and be PRONE to contamination.


I appreciate your suggestions, but I dont know if I can agree..... Shotgun tek requires the many holes because they arent using big top holes or big bottom holes, just a bunch instead. The air through the perlite on the bottom is achieved with holes on the sides of the perlite layers.. I think you might be confusing growing mushrooms with aborts. If they were aborts they'd all not be growing huge all the time each time I look at them.

Fresh Air Exchange with the fanning-misting every 4 hours except when I sleep for 8 hours sure makes some big cakes in the pictures, no? I also dont see how drilling MORE holes would make them LESS prone to contamination. More shit in the room through more holes means more contaminations I would think?

I am a novice, for sure, but I dont know if this is the right path for me........ What'd I do wrong?  Thanks!!


----------



## thelightison (Oct 24, 2010)

question: does the depth of the perlite affect how much RH is in the drawers, did you soak the perlite before placing the cakes in the drawers? also; how long do you wait between soaking the cakes again (how manydays do you alow each flush to fruit)? 
I love how the Z strain was looking, it looks like a crystal the way is it exploding outward in all directions from one thick base. keep up the good job.


----------



## dankillerbs (Oct 24, 2010)

Well I hope I'm not offending in anyway, just offering advice.

The shotgun tek DOES require holes on EVERY side... I've seen multiple threads where the creator of the tek has had to explain the science behind how it work to people who have made modifications... You just compared it to a monotub but they work in completely different ways... Monotubs only have a few larger holes near substrate level and the top, shotgun terrariums have small holes on ALL sides... It is necessary for the shotgun terrarium to work correctly.

The aborts are the small black capped fruits that don't get big, there wouldn't be that many in optimal conditions... 
Doesn't mean you won't get a few mutants that survive the conditions but you should be getting more.

Also, mycellium is very resistant to contamination once it's fully colonized a substrate... More holes won't make it more prone to contaminate, it will increase fresh air exchange therfore reducing chances of contams and giving you better pinsets... Your cakes will be prone to mold if they are not getting the fresh air they need. Misting the walls is not helping humidity... Shotguns rely on air being able to come through the bottom and exit through the top and sides... This carries moist air to your cakes... Without holes on top and bottom you are not getting enough evaporation from the perlite...which is crutial... When cakes are shrinking and greying they are not getting enough rh%


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 24, 2010)

Was watcking a vid on youtube last nite and it showed how to make your own syringes from sporeprints.Ya have to sterilize the paper @ 400f before ya make the print.Seal it and scrape the spores into RO water.This doesnt seem as hard now,thank Researchkitty!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 24, 2010)

just wanted to put out there many people use less or no holes in there terraium mine has *ZERO,* and I have no problem with contams just used a little bit of peroxide in the water I soaked the perlite in. After the flushes I wash it and soak it again. I like to inject my two cents when ever possible hehe


----------



## dreamwalk (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, great thread!

A couple of questions if you don't mind:

How long does it take from making the cakes to being able to enjoy the fruits?

What would be the best strain(?) for a complete beginner?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 25, 2010)

I guess the thread grew bigger in how many jars were utilized.. the bigger the better factor


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 25, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I guess the thread grew bigger in how many jars were utilized.. *the bigger the better* factor



thats what she said!! hahahahaha


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Oct 25, 2010)

If I had a grower specifically wearing mousey kitty panties... i'll be all over that like jam berry over peanut butter


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 25, 2010)

thelightison said:


> question: does the depth of the perlite affect how much RH is in the drawers, did you soak the perlite before placing the cakes in the drawers? also; how long do you wait between soaking the cakes again (how manydays do you alow each flush to fruit)?
> I love how the Z strain was looking, it looks like a crystal the way is it exploding outward in all directions from one thick base. keep up the good job.


Answer: The perlite depth does matter, as the perlite is there to allow water to evaporate up and keep humidity. Since I wash the perlite before use and between flushes, I keep about 3-4" of it on the drawer bottoms. You can do more if you like but I wouldnt do much less.

The other question you posed I'm not entirely certain of the answer. The cakes will eventually " dry out " completely, no matter how much you mist them. You have to decide when you want to dunk them for 24 hours in water then re-roll and re-fruit them. My goal THIS time as opposed to the first shroom grow is to dunk and roll an entire drawer full when they need it, rather than individual cakes. It'll help me keep track of flushes and keep each drawer with wet perlite.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 25, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> Well I hope I'm not offending in anyway, just offering advice.
> 
> The shotgun tek DOES require holes on EVERY side... I've seen multiple threads where the creator of the tek has had to explain the science behind how it work to people who have made modifications... You just compared it to a monotub but they work in completely different ways... Monotubs only have a few larger holes near substrate level and the top, shotgun terrariums have small holes on ALL sides... It is necessary for the shotgun terrarium to work correctly.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Since none of my cakes are shrinking or greyin anywhere and none of the pins are black I'll assume its safe that the shroom are nice and healthy. Also made me think that keeping the room fan in there blowing would be a wise idea to somewhat force a little fresh air exchange naturally. (Just a ceiling fan that incorporates a normal ceiling fan light). Cheers


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 25, 2010)

dreamwalk said:


> Wow, great thread!
> 
> A couple of questions if you don't mind:
> 
> ...


This thread is a continually updated progression thread, but i started after the first jars were already knocked up. That took 2 weeks or 3 weeks depending on the jar. TOTAL time from when you inject spores till you eat mushrooms is about 6-8 weeks. It'd be most wise to make more jars after you've started to fruit the ones in the jars the first time that way when the first cakes are done you have another batch ready to roll.

The best strain for complete beginners? Anything will grow just as easily as the other! Mushrooms, unlike marijuana, dont really matter much on the strain. There's a few varieties here and there but for the most part a shroom is a shroom. The strain "Penis Envy" is a harder one to cultivate and get spore prints from because they have a very narrow cap that doesnt release many spores. Even though its the same potency, everyone loves it because it looks like a big dick. Makes you wonder why a bunch of guys want to eat a big dick, but hey, that's OK by me I guess!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 25, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> If I had a grower specifically wearing mousey kitty panties... i'll be all over that like jam berry over peanut butter


I found you one! How's this?  Will you be all over him like jam berry over peanut butter?!?


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 25, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> just wanted to put out there many people use less or no holes in there terraium mine has *ZERO,* and I have no problem with contams just used a little bit of peroxide in the water I soaked the perlite in. After the flushes I wash it and soak it again. I like to inject my two cents when ever possible hehe


Very interesting -- Could you use H2O2 or Hydrogen Peroxide in the misting spray as well or just for soaking perlite with?


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 25, 2010)

Picture pages picture pages always time with picture pages lets have a picture page with you, woohoo. Wasnt that a PBS kids show I remember? Eeh, anyways. Shroom time!

Another 24 hours has passed, here's the update.






006: Starting to pin on almost every cake.







007: Another drawer starting to pin on almost every cake







008: And another drawer starting to pin on almost every cake. (I guess my fresh air exchange and misting is fine after all)







009: Harvested a bunch in here today







010: ......and here







011: ....and surprisingly NOT here -- the caps havent opened yet which means they are still growing.







012: Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmy.







013: Top left set of drawers







014: Bottom left set of drawers







015: Bottom right set of drawers







016: Another two dozen cakes getting dunked, will be rolled tonight, they've been there since lunch yesterday.







017: These are the only jars out of the near 200 that didnt colonize. Fuck em! In the trash they go. 







018: This is the total harvest *before* today.......







019: This is after todays picking.







020: Yay.

That's it for now, next photo update tomorrow.........


----------



## 420God (Oct 25, 2010)

Looking great! I wish I was as far along.


----------



## dankillerbs (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, sorry for being the only one critiquing your grow... I really am quite surprised you have gotten this far on a second attempt! Keep it up! As with any hobby like cultivation, home brewing, and mycology, it is possible to get results and have something to show at the end even if you didnt provide the perfect conditions... Im know you dont claim to be a pro yet after only a second attempt so im just offering advise that you may aknowledge eventually...

Fresh Air Exchange is the #1 pinning trigger... If you dont have enough and your spraying your cakes after you fan them, you are leaving them sitting in a wet environment with stale air... this WILL lead to contamination quicker than it should under proper conditions...

Fan your tubs AFTER misting with a FINE spray from above... some of your caps are looking wet. 

Weather you believe me or not, the shotgun tek was developed over MANY years of trial and error... it REQUIRES holes on EVERY side to maintain the proper RH% in the ENTIRE tub for all the cakes... Its science... doesnt mean you wont pull off some fruits, just means your not pulling as much as you could... If you modify the tek you get modified results... and chances are you wont get as many flushes as you could... some of your cakes are not up to speed with others in the same tote and that is because conditions are not the same throughout your tub... its the same mycellium getting different conditions...

Dont believe me? try taking one of the extra tubs you have around... drill holes on EVERY side with the drill size recomended in the shotgun tek... TOP, BOTTOM, and ALL four sides... keep it elevated with block on all 4 corners so air can travel beneath it and fill it with 4-5 inches of wet, drained perlite. After a good dunk and roll toss em in that terrarium and treat em like the rest...see the results... cant hurt to try right?

What are your dry yeilds so far per flush? and how many cakes picked to get that flush?

Also, many people think mushrooms require very little light... that is quite outdated and you will get better preformance with a bright floro in the 6500k(daylight) spectrum.

your doing fine, but im sure you know you can do even better!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 25, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> Well, sorry for being the only one critiquing your grow... I really am quite surprised you have gotten this far on a second attempt! Keep it up! As with any hobby like cultivation, home brewing, and mycology, it is possible to get results and have something to show at the end even if you didnt provide the perfect conditions... Im know you dont claim to be a pro yet after only a second attempt so im just offering advise that you may aknowledge eventually...
> 
> Fresh Air Exchange is the #1 pinning trigger... If you dont have enough and your spraying your cakes after you fan them, you are leaving them sitting in a wet environment with stale air... this WILL lead to contamination quicker than it should under proper conditions...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the continued information.  There's a bunch of drawers that I'm about to drill for the roll of 20-ish cakes that were dunked yesterday. I'll do these on all sides and then we can compare notes to see if it helps or not.

Immediately, I will begin to mist and then fan the tubs after they are misted. I thought the goal of misting was to force humidity up, which is why I always misted then immediately closed. What benefit is the misting then, I ask?

For lighting, I actually grow these in my clone room so there's 6500k blue veg lamps on in there. It's on 24/0. Additionally, they are placed next to a triple set of windows so they get the morning to lunch time light. I dont know if this is bad, its just how I do it.

It seems the tubs go from top to bottom in an order of pinning super fast and big, little less, little less, litltle less each drawer after it. Then again, they are different strains too. I'm going to keep an eye on this to see if the placement of drawers adjacent to others impacts the tubs by spacing these next two drawers far apart from other drawers too. This was a hard one to describe on a forum, let me know if I need to clarify <G>

Cheers


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 25, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> What are your dry yeilds so far per flush? and how many cakes picked to get that flush?


Oops, I missed this question. Dry yields per flush, I have no idea. In the first attempt the cakes were made poorly, things werent as sanitary, and in the end all of the mushrooms except a handful I ate molded because they werent properly dried with dessicants either.

I bet I've picked a QP of dry shrooms so far right now, but that's a guess, pics are above, and that's on about 6 or 7 of the cakes that had stuff ready to harvest I guess? I'll be able to answer the yield question much better when each drawer completed their first and second flushes.................

Kitty


----------



## dankillerbs (Oct 25, 2010)

Kitty, im glad your open to suggestions and not taking any offense from my input! It shows you are willing to learn and not "stuck in your ways" like many cultivators are... I think you will be pleased with the results! 

Remember... The shotgun terrarium NEEDS to be elevated so air can travel around EVERY side to work properly... 
It is NECESSARY... 

Im guessing your tubs up higher are doing better because its warmer up high and warmer air holds moisture better, also they are getting more light which is very underrated for good growth. They may even be getting more air by not having so much weight pushing down on the lid and restricting airflow... Bright light in the 6500k spectrum is good! Also, if you can, get them on a 12/12 light scedule like you would be flowering cannabis... 24 hrs is overkill, they will do better with a dark cycle for sure.

About misting... misting is to replace the small bit of moisture that naturally evaps from the SURFACE of the cakes... With 95%RH and LOTS of fresh air this evaporation is natural and crutial for the best pinsets... If your caps are lookin wet when you check them then they are not getting enough fresh air.

Im glad your gonna try another shotgun, just drill on ALL sides exactly like the tek states, make sure your cakes and perlite are hydrated and elevate the chamber! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## dankillerbs (Oct 25, 2010)

If your harvested fruits are molding thats a sure sign of not enough fresh air in your fruiting chamber! They get waterlogged from not having enough fresh air to evaporate the excess moisture... I have always just put them on a screen like yours with a fan nearby and have never had one mold... If your current fruits are taking a long time to dry aim a fan at them and put them someplace warm! Ive never heard of using dessicants to dry... im sure they would keep your dried stash for longer though...


----------



## Maulstrom (Oct 25, 2010)

You get shrooms at the peak of their potency if you harvest just before the cap breaks free of the stem - plus with some strains if you let the big shrooms throw spores all over your cakes it can inhibit future flushes. Still jealous though!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 25, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> If your harvested fruits are molding thats a sure sign of not enough fresh air in your fruiting chamber! They get waterlogged from not having enough fresh air to evaporate the excess moisture... I have always just put them on a screen like yours with a fan nearby and have never had one mold... If your current fruits are taking a long time to dry aim a fan at them and put them someplace warm! Ive never heard of using dessicants to dry... im sure they would keep your dried stash for longer though...


They molded because I kept them on the kitchen counter in open air, drying for a few weeks. They werent water logged, although some were in the current tubs because I used that fat sprayer instead of the fine for those few days. That's permanantly resolved, though.

I'm surprised you never heard of dessicant, its been in most of the pf tek guides I've read. It drys them in about 3 days, and allows me to keep a fairly nice but not air tight lid on them. The dessicant packets suck up that moisture so fast!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 25, 2010)

Maulstrom said:


> You get shrooms at the peak of their potency if you harvest just before the cap breaks free of the stem - plus with some strains if you let the big shrooms throw spores all over your cakes it can inhibit future flushes. Still jealous though!


This is very correct!! Thanks for pointing that out. The reason that I wait for the caps to open and get a little bigger is because I want a heavy weight to them too. It doesnt make them any more potent whatsoever unfortunately.


----------



## 420God (Oct 25, 2010)

Why don't you use a food dehydrator, a model that can go below 100F? I read that it doesn't affect potency.


----------



## dankillerbs (Oct 25, 2010)

Well I have heard of dessicants but never used them... I just now realized thats probably because I live in a desert! Haha, everything dries so quickly here, I dry in the open air to craker dry with no problems... Either way it is recomended to first air dry fruits with a fan on them for the first 3 days, rotating the fruits, and it will make your dessicant more effective. 

Im stoked you are gonna try the UNMODIFIED shotgun side by side! This will be awesome to see! Just follow the tek exactly and elevate it! DO NOT use your air pump at all on this tub! That is a modification. Just mist then fan it 4 times daily when you do your other tubs. 

Glad you got a better spray bottle too!

Cant wait to see results! Keep them pics coming!!!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 25, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> Well, sorry for being the only one critiquing your grow... I really am quite surprised you have gotten this far on a second attempt! Keep it up! As with any hobby like cultivation, home brewing, and mycology, it is possible to get results and have something to show at the end even if you didnt provide the perfect conditions... Im know you dont claim to be a pro yet after only a second attempt so im just offering advise that you may aknowledge eventually...
> 
> Fresh Air Exchange is the #1 pinning trigger... If you dont have enough and your spraying your cakes after you fan them, you are leaving them sitting in a wet environment with stale air... this WILL lead to contamination quicker than it should under proper conditions...
> 
> ...


im sorry sir but I have to disagree, im not trying to start an argument with you or any thing, but just because the shrooms look wet doesn't nessacarily mean she is not getting enough air. could be but in my opinion it is more likely she is spraying to often and directly on the shrooms, which more air flow would help to dry that some... but the damage done to the shooms is done due to water damaging the mycelium if she is fanning often then she doesn't have to have the holes it just means that her tubs are not true shotgun terrariums but thats not the only kind of succesful terraium, another thing is the perlite should be layed down lightly not packed it allows more surface area blah blah blah no one said any thing about that thought i would throw that tid bit out there, the light thing i have found to be true though..... floresent lights in the day light spectrum deffinitly have made a difference in my grows i would say suffencient lighting is important


oh and kittly you dont wanna spray them with the h202/water just use that to rehydrate your perlite and not to much h202 i dont have and exact amount but i use about a shot per cup to two cups something like that

how often do you spray them and how often do you fan them? they do appear to be wet thats why I think there deformed and and the caps are splitting

im not a pro just pointing out my veiws i've only been growing shrooms for about a year and a half and im not saying this is fact just that i've been the oversprayer before and it was creating simular shrooms, more air flow and less spraying but i wouldn't say that you have to drill more holes i would think that just simply fanning a little more often and only spraying half as often as you are and everything should be fine.. but since your Gonna make a shotgun terrarium any ways it will be fun to see how it compare's



dankillerbs said:


> If your harvested fruits are molding thats a sure sign of not enough fresh air in your fruiting chamber! They get waterlogged from not having enough fresh air to evaporate the excess moisture... I have always just put them on a screen like yours with a fan nearby and have never had one mold... If your current fruits are taking a long time to dry aim a fan at them and put them someplace warm! Ive never heard of using dessicants to dry... im sure they would keep your dried stash for longer though...


its obviously from drying them two slow you have 2 days approx to dry them any longer and they can go bad, dessacants are a very common method for drying will all your knowlegde of shrooms im very suprised you haven't seen that lol a cheap food dehydrater might have been faster though


now about misting its really not that nessacary only a few times a day fanning is way more important, now with a true shot gun terrarium its kinda the opposit fanning less often cause the holes and misting more because of the water loss


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 25, 2010)

420God said:


> Why don't you use a food dehydrator, a model that can go below 100F? I read that it doesn't affect potency.


Because I'd need 20 of them.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't put your terrarium in a closed up closet. I also don't recommend running a fan in the room as others often suggest. It screws with the natural circulation which the shotgun design is engineered to operate on.
RR 

also in your true shotguns your making make sure the perlite is 4-5 inches you will not get desired humidity with anything less

best of luck with both or your teks


----------



## asdf1 (Oct 25, 2010)

I just read through all 12 pages and I must say I am impressed. I am starting on my first shroom grow pretty soon here and looking at this as you're second I feel like I need to step my shit up. I'm doing 24 jars, 2 tubs, 12 jars in casings, 12 jars dunked and rolled. 

Have all your cakes flushed at least once? I'm confused on how far you are into fruiting/harvesting.

What exactly are you doing to dry them, as I am embarking on my grow I am quickly realizing that I have no idea how I'm going to dry my fruits. Is there a store where you can buy dessicant or is it a product you can only find online, I ask because although my marijuana growing is public in my household and I am a medical patient, shroom's remain illegal and shipping products to my house is a no-no. I'm not down to get caught.

Also, one more thing. How many jars total, and what is your expected dry yield and how many flushes are you gonna keep these around for. They normally stop after 3-4 flushes, right? 

I'm 19 embarking on my first shroom grow, you are 21 on your second and I feel like in 2 years there is no way I could catch up to where you are. Your grow is showing skill that I wouldn't expect out of a second time grow, its certainly not what I expect my second grow to look like. You have clearly done your research.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 25, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> how often do you spray them and how often do you fan them? they do appear to be wet thats why I think there deformed and and the caps are splitting


4 to 6 times daily. I was fanning then misting, now its opposite. The new shrooms that are in the last set of pics that are still not fully grown look perfect, and thats probably because they started growing after I replaced the fat spray with the original small mister.

If fanning is more important than misting, should I hook up that air pump to a timer? If so, how long should it be on for? It's only hooked up to the left 6 drawers not the right two so far. One minute every ten minutes? five minutes every fifteen? I've got no clue where to start on that one!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 25, 2010)

asdf1 said:


> I just read through all 12 pages and I must say I am impressed. I am starting on my first shroom grow pretty soon here and looking at this as you're second I feel like I need to step my shit up. I'm doing 24 jars, 2 tubs, 12 jars in casings, 12 jars dunked and rolled.
> 
> Have all your cakes flushed at least once? I'm confused on how far you are into fruiting/harvesting.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments....... My grow just looks impressive because there's a lot of cakes. If I had just a dozen cakes or even one it'd still be the same mushrooms. Its just multiplied by a few hundred instead.   

All of my cakes are still on their 'first flush' (aka never been fruited before). When each drawers cakes finish making shrooms, I'll dunk the entire drawer full at once and get them back in the same drawer the next day. The number of flushes varies widely from grower to grower, some like Darth can get like 8 or 10 flushes and then re-use his mycellium in a big cake later too, where as me I'd be happy with 3 to 5 flushes. After the mushrooms grow the first time, they've used up all the water in the cakes and only some of the nutrients (brown rice flour). Re-hydrating them just lets them restart and finish up what nutrients are left. When the BRF is gone, you just wont get shrooms anymore and by that point your cakes probably get a little green mold on them and your ready to replace them with fresh new cakes instead.

I dont know what the dry yield will be. Check back in about a week and we'll know how the yield is on the first flush from all the drawers.

Cheers


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 25, 2010)

i would say since your not in true shotgun with lots and lots of holes, keep fanning them that often or more, but spray every other time its more important for fresh air than constant spraying infact sparying to often can inhibit your pinning as was said before. and its really a good thing you switched to a finer mist the finer the better but you still dont want to soak them and if you can avoid spraying them directly as much as possible


----------



## asdf1 (Oct 25, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> i would say since your not in true shotgun with lots and lots of holes, keep fanning them that often or more, but spray every other time its more important for fresh air than constant spraying infact sparying to often can inhibit your pinning as was said before. and its really a good thing you switched to a finer mist the finer the better but you still dont want to soak them and if you can avoid spraying them directly as much as possible


Would an occilating fan just pointed at the drawers work out? After reading all the fanning conversation it seems like a simple solution....


----------



## asdf1 (Oct 25, 2010)

We need a mushrooms sub-forum. Enough said.


----------



## dankillerbs (Oct 25, 2010)

Well she mentioned she was misting and fanning four times daily, thats about as much as you should be misting an unmodified shotgun... without holes on the bottom and top you are not getting enough fresh air exchange and would need to fan much more than 4 times daily to get the best growth, not to mention mist less because its unable to evaporate correctly.

And yes I know of dessicant, just never needed them in the desert Forgot not everyone live here, my bad.

Im just saying with modified versions you will have a harder time mainting the correct RH% and enough FAE throughout the tub, the environment will be different from cake to cake, which will result in uneven growth... like cakes that dont pin or pin poorly. They started off as the same healthy mycellium that went into the tub. Coincidence? I think not. They just werent given the chance for full potential due to uneven conditions throughout the tub.

Side by side will be cool to see!


----------



## asdf1 (Oct 25, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Thanks for the compliments....... My grow just looks impressive because there's a lot of cakes. If I had just a dozen cakes or even one it'd still be the same mushrooms. Its just multiplied by a few hundred instead.
> 
> All of my cakes are still on their 'first flush' (aka never been fruited before). When each drawers cakes finish making shrooms, I'll dunk the entire drawer full at once and get them back in the same drawer the next day. The number of flushes varies widely from grower to grower, some like Darth can get like 8 or 10 flushes and then re-use his mycellium in a big cake later too, where as me I'd be happy with 3 to 5 flushes. After the mushrooms grow the first time, they've used up all the water in the cakes and only some of the nutrients (brown rice flour). Re-hydrating them just lets them restart and finish up what nutrients are left. When the BRF is gone, you just wont get shrooms anymore and by that point your cakes probably get a little green mold on them and your ready to replace them with fresh new cakes instead.
> 
> ...


 How are you drying the fruits?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 25, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> Well she mentioned she was misting and fanning four times daily, thats about as much as you should be misting an unmodified shotgun... without holes on the bottom and top you are not getting enough fresh air exchange and would need to fan much more than 4 times daily to get the best growth, not to mention mist less because its unable to evaporate correctly.
> 
> And yes I know of dessicant, just never needed them in the desert Forgot not everyone live here, my bad.
> 
> ...


haha yea desert is alot diff from were I am, pretty close to the beach less than an hour. and our humidity outside can reach 90 on its own haha
but i think were gettin at the same idea just differnt solutions lol


----------



## dankillerbs (Oct 25, 2010)

Two good points Darth made here to consider for your TRUE shotgun terrarium....
"also in your true shotguns your making, make sure the perlite is 4-5 inches, you will not get desired humidity with anything less"
"the perlite should be layed down lightly not packed, it allows more surface area "


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 25, 2010)

asdf1 said:


> Would an occilating fan just pointed at the drawers work out? After reading all the fanning conversation it seems like a simple solution....


I dont know.



asdf1 said:


> We need a mushrooms sub-forum. Enough said.


^^^^



asdf1 said:


> How are you drying the fruits?


I'm going to use my OLD tubs from the first grow attempt and line them with screens. Under the screens are dessicant, and over the screens are the mushrooms. Put em in the tub with the lids on and they should be dry in a few days. I'll have pictures of them soon, going to start on them in a few minutes.

Question: Do I pick off the little bits of verm/perlite NOW or when they are dry before packaging?

Question: If I used a food dehydrator, would there be one that is big enough? How long does it take them to dry in a dehydrator? If its like 12-24 hours in a dehydrator, then I think I might buy a few to see how they work too.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 25, 2010)

I think its like 4-5 hours in a dehydrator but I never used one so I could be way off, I pick the verm and any extra fuzzy white off the base of the stem when there fresh its just easier and I pick the extra fuzzy mycelium off simply because it can have hidden verm inside of it


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 25, 2010)

http://www.nesco.com/category_449f7f01f1ea/subcategory_39febe0b9343/

Those are some dehydrators and:

http://www.nesco.com/category_449f7f01f1ea/subcategory_39febe0b9343/product_99de22215c0f/session_cbbe63714e1a/

....can hold 12 trays worth of shrooms at 13" diameter per tray.

Holy fuck batman!

Ok, I'll order two right away if yall think this is a better drying method? I'd do em both side by side to see the difference between them too (dessicant vs dehydrator)


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 25, 2010)

http://www.nesco.com/category_449f7f01f1ea/subcategory_39febe0b9343/product_1027eefb7fdf/session_cbbe63714e1a/

Fuck me! 30 trays 1000w of drying [email protected]? I'M IN!!! Tell me this is good


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 25, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> http://www.nesco.com/category_449f7f01f1ea/subcategory_39febe0b9343/product_1027eefb7fdf/session_cbbe63714e1a/
> 
> Fuck me! 30 trays 1000w of drying [email protected]? I'M IN!!! Tell me this is good


I bought this one with 10 trays from Amazon just now. The dehydrator will be here Wednesday and the additional 20 trays will be here Thursday. It comes with 4, should be plenty to start.


----------



## asdf1 (Oct 25, 2010)

For a large scale grow like the one you have going on I would invest in a dehydrator, hell why not its quicker, easier, and I'm sure you're gonna make your money back in the end so it makes sense.

As for me I'm wondering if I took regular computer paper and folded it over and over and over so it would be zig zagged... and lined the bottom with these then put dessicant in the cracks then layed the shrooms across the top then kept layering it like that would the be a proper drying arrangement. See the pic to figure out what I mean...

And as for dessicant, Can i find it in a store. Or are there natural alternatives that I could find locally.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 25, 2010)

asdf1 said:


> For a large scale grow like the one you have going on I would invest in a dehydrator, hell why not its quicker, easier, and I'm sure you're gonna make your money back in the end so it makes sense.
> 
> As for me I'm wondering if I took regular computer paper and folded it over and over and over so it would be zig zagged... and lined the bottom with these then put dessicant in the cracks then layed the shrooms across the top then kept layering it like that would the be a proper drying arrangement. See the pic to figure out what I mean...
> 
> ...


Dessicant can be bought by the pound on eBay. Or go to a shoe store and steal it from boxes of shoes. There's a packet in each one. 

Computer paper isnt really porous. You'd be better off using a paper towel or a few layers of cheese cloth. Really though, you can buy the screen door mesh replacement kits from Walmart for $5 and a tub for $5 and then your done! The top layer of dessicant would be just unnecessary, as well as compress the shrooms because of the dessicant packets weight. A 4 unit bag is probably a quarter pound.

All and all, $5 tub, $5 mesh screen, $10-$20 of dessicant on eBay and your set! GL.


----------



## 420God (Oct 25, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Because I'd need 20 of them.


 Actually just one good one. I have this one---> http://www.amazon.com/Nesco-American-Harvest-FD-1018P-Dehydrator/dp/B001795P4O

You can have 30 trays on at one time, plenty for what you're growing and more.


----------



## 420God (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry, just read the other posts.


----------



## asdf1 (Oct 25, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Dessicant can be bought by the pound on eBay. Or go to a shoe store and steal it from boxes of shoes. There's a packet in each one.
> 
> Computer paper isnt really porous. You'd be better off using a paper towel or a few layers of cheese cloth. Really though, you can buy the screen door mesh replacement kits from Walmart for $5 and a tub for $5 and then your done! The top layer of dessicant would be just unnecessary, as well as compress the shrooms because of the dessicant packets weight. A 4 unit bag is probably a quarter pound.
> 
> All and all, $5 tub, $5 mesh screen, $10-$20 of dessicant on eBay and your set! GL.


Im having a hard time picturing the drying chamber. If you posted a picture earlier and I missed it than what post was it. If not once you get it goin id like to see it


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 25, 2010)

asdf1 said:


> Im having a hard time picturing the drying chamber. If you posted a picture earlier and I missed it than what post was it. If not once you get it goin id like to see it


I didnt post a pic because I hadnt made it yet.


| |
| |
| |
|----------------------------------|
| o o o o o o o o o o o o o |
|________________________|

^---- Plastic tub from walmart.

The ooo's are dessicant resting at the bottom of the tub.

The ----'s are a screen like you'd see on a screen door. Just prop it up with something or lay it over the dessicant.

The mushrooms lay on top of the screen. The dessicant under it absorbs all the moisture from the shrooms on the screen above.

Make sense?


----------



## asdf1 (Oct 25, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> I didnt post a pic because I hadnt made it yet.
> 
> 
> | |
> ...


Thanks that makes alot more sense now. But you only have enough room for one layer of mushrooms, it seems like you drying chamber wont be enough for your yeilds. OH wait nevermind i just remembered your getting a food dehydrator.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 25, 2010)

asdf1 said:


> Im having a hard time picturing the drying chamber. If you posted a picture earlier and I missed it than what post was it. If not once you get it goin id like to see it





asdf1 said:


> Thanks that makes alot more sense now. But you only have enough room for one layer of mushrooms, it seems like you drying chamber wont be enough for your yeilds. OH wait nevermind i just remembered your getting a food dehydrator.


I was going to use 8 tubs for drying. <G> Now, they can store excess clean Hydroton instead!


----------



## asdf1 (Oct 25, 2010)

I cant wait to see the finished dry product.. I image a huge pile that somebody could dive into if they so desired.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 26, 2010)

Another day another update.

Yesterday night I harvested a good bit, they were ready so they got picked. I also rolled 25 more cakes and put them in tubs.






001: Left side is what I picked last night at about midnight. The right side is the total harvest.




.......now fast forward another 12 hours to lunch time today............... (Its like two updates in one! Omg!)


For the two new tubs, one has holes on all six sides (the right side top one) and the one under it has holes on four sides. We'll see if it makes a difference. The strains are mix-n-match in the two new drawers, I didnt both keeping them sorted.

The small drop mister is definately making them grow better, no more random deformations and split caps.






008: Notice the two new drawers on the right side all full now.








009: Right side, bottom drawer. They are starting to pin more.








010: Next drawer up, 9 existing cakes and one new from the 25 I just rolled. The extra one out sits here.








011: Next drawer of new cakes. For some reason, I didnt take a picture of the other new drawer of cakes. Oops. They look the same, just blobs of vermiculite.








012: Left side, bottom. Finally pinning.








013: Left side, 5th down, more pinning.








014: Left side, 4th down, more pinning.








015: Left side, 3rd down from the top, The cakes you see that are "empty" are already harvested. Once the other ones here finish up in a few days, we'll dunk and roll the entire drawer and re-wet the perlite for flush #2.








016: Left side, 2nd down from the top. Same as above. Note some blue-green spots, that's from having picked other shrooms from the cakes already. Same with above, once harvested re-dunk/roll.








And the champion drawer, left side top drawer. Same with the last two, any un-fruiting cakes were already harvested. Today I took about 2 cakes worth from in here the rest still hadnt had the caps open up yet so another half to full day left on them.








Nom nom nom =)








So nice I showed ya twice!








See how the caps are open and you can see the gills of the shrooms? That's when its ready for me to harvest. Soon as that veil starts to split away from teh cap they are full potency, but now these are full potency and full size too. Why sell a pound when you can sell two for twice the price?








Todays lunchtime harvest.








The entire full harvest.

I wonder what it weighs dry?







The dehydrator arrives tomorrow, thank god. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ayr0n (Oct 26, 2010)

mad props. u got a magical future ahead of you


----------



## corÃºm (Oct 26, 2010)

neat!

hats off


----------



## dankillerbs (Oct 26, 2010)

The top totes are amazing! Sweet cakes! They MUST be getting better FAE on top... Im guessing any variety will do that good up top... Can you think of any reason they may be getting more air up there?? Does that toop tote for some reason have more holes than the others? ...ah, I bet for sure its your lighting! the tubs up top are getting a lot more light, arent they? That would explain the better preformance up top I think... also, how tight do the lids sit on the top? the top tote is getting no weight on the lid, that could explain better FAE?


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 26, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> The top totes are amazing! Sweet cakes! They MUST be getting better FAE on top... Im guessing any variety will do that good up top... Can you think of any reason they may be getting more air up there?? Does that toop tote for some reason have more holes than the others? ...ah, I bet for sure its your lighting! the tubs up top are getting a lot more light, arent they? That would explain the better preformance up top I think... also, how tight do the lids sit on the top? the top tote is getting no weight on the lid, that could explain better FAE?


There's two thoughts I have on this.............. Something I've been thinking about for a few days now.

The top drawers are different strains than the bottom, and the bottom are starting to pin like the tops. They all went into fruiting the same day, so I would THINK that some strains would grow harder better faster stronger (go daft punk!) than others. The top does exhaust the co2 and co2 goes down, so the lower tubs may be 'choking' on co2 to some extent. The lighting is the same, in fact the tops would get LESS light than the bottoms since the bottom are more exposed to sun longer than the tops by the angular movement of the sun (I know it helps to be a universe geek).

1.) Difference in strains

2.) Air exchange changes from tops to bottom.

However, I can fix and test both theories. When I do my second flush's dunk n roll, I'll put the TOP drawers on the bottom this time and the BOTTOM ones on the TOP this time. If the top (the old bottom) drawers fruit before the others, then we know its an air exchange or light issue. If they both fruit at the same time, we know the cakes were colonized fully already, and then it would be a difference in colonization times.

Thoughts?


----------



## AlaskanGrown84 (Oct 26, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Equipment wise, pressure cooker was $80, then just $10 per dozen jars and $3/$4 for a bag of vermiculite or perlite (8 qt bags). Spores about $9/syringe shipped, drawer units $17.88 for one setup with 3 drawers. Equipment cost, I think I'd estimate it at about $400 worth in graaaaaaaaand total.
> 
> Its very inexpensive to try, and if you did it on a few jars at a time from eBay folks selling substrate then you can do a dozen jars for under $50 if you want.


Nice stuff you have goin on!! What is the pressure cooker used for? And what is substrate from ebay?


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 26, 2010)

AlaskanGrown84 said:


> Nice stuff you have goin on!! What is the pressure cooker used for? And what is substrate from ebay?


Thanks! The pressure cooker is the KEY to your ENTIRE mushroom arsenal. Once you put the brown rice flour, vermiculite and water into the jars, you boil them in the pressure cooker for 60-90 minutes at 15psi. I do 90 minutes every time no question, but an hour can generally suffice. The pressure cooking basically kills all the existing spores, mold, bacteria, germs, and ethel-methel-bad-shit in the brf/verm/water. If you dont pressure cook them, and you inject spores and put the jars into an environment that is mold productive, you want to make sure ONLY your mushrooms grow, not all the bad mold/bacteria/etc....

WIthout a pressure cooker, you'd probably lose half your jars to contamination.

With a pressure cooker, I lose exactly 7% of my jars.

To sum it up cliffnotes style, pressure cooker = sterilization part one. (Part two is a clean room or a 'glove box' where you inject spores into the jars). After that you generally dont worry much about other molds or contaminants.




On your next question, substrate for ebay, search for "mushroom jars" and/or "magic mushrooms" in eBay. You'll find jars of pre-mixed substrate already cooked ready to just inject and colonize. Substrate is the fancy term for what brown rice flour, water, and vermiculite mix. Or, it can also have other things like bird seed, horse shit, etc.... Substrate is to mushrooms as rockwool & nutrients are to marijuana. I like to make marijuana terms crossing because we're all pot growers here first and it makes more sense I hope.

Hope this helps!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 26, 2010)

Impressive photos woman! Looks real good and is inspirational. I have a multistrain going as well. How do you maintain 100 percent RO with all them holes drilled in the fruit chambers?


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 26, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Impressive photos woman! Looks real good and is inspirational. I have a multistrain going as well. How do you maintain 100 percent RO with all them holes drilled in the fruit chambers?


Wouldnt 100% humidity be liquid water? 

Humidity is maintained in the tubs by Perlite. The slight temperature difference in the perlite allows the moisture (you pre-soak the perlite in water) to evaporate up. The holes in the tubs are tiny, about 1/8". The holes allow a little fresh air in, and a little bad air (full of co2) out. That does modify humdiity, but that's why you keep misting and fanning the drawers around 4-6 times daily.


----------



## asdf1 (Oct 26, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Wouldnt 100% humidity be liquid water?
> 
> Humidity is maintained in the tubs by Perlite. The slight temperature difference in the perlite allows the moisture (you pre-soak the perlite in water) to evaporate up. The holes in the tubs are tiny, about 1/8". The holes allow a little fresh air in, and a little bad air (full of co2) out. That does modify humdiity, but that's why you keep misting and fanning the drawers around 4-6 times daily.


100 percent is raining. which would be bad inside your tubs.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 26, 2010)

"Relative humidity is the ratio of the current absolute humidity to the highest possible absolute humidity (which depends on the current air temperature). A reading of 100 percent relative humidity means that the air is totally saturated with water vapor and cannot hold any more, creatin*g the possibility of rain. This doesn't mean that the relative humidity must be 100 percent in order for it to rain -- it must be 100 percent where the clouds are forming, but the relative humidity near the ground could be much less."

http://science.howstuffworks.com/dictionary/meteorological-terms/question651.htm

What is the humidity in your fruiting chamber?


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 26, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> What is the humidity in your fruiting chamber?


No clue. Having a humidity meter in 30 chambers would be pretty expensive. They are fanned and misted just as one would expect and require and the perlite is re-soaked if its dry (generally between flushes).


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 26, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> No clue. Having a humidity meter in 30 chambers would be pretty expensive. They are fanned and misted just as one would expect and require and the perlite is re-soaked if its dry (generally between flushes).


 Good point...


----------



## glShemp (Oct 26, 2010)

Mega gratz on your bountiful harvest. Some of those flushes are just artistic to look at!


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 26, 2010)

You should make a stop motion video with a Mario figure in one of the fruiting chambers. That would be dope.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 26, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> You should make a stop motion video with a Mario figure in one of the fruiting chambers. That would be dope.


up up down down left right left right b a b a start start!!


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 26, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> up up down down left right left right b a b a start start!!


LMFAO! The only thing that came to mind when I saw the sea of caps was our little italian plumber friend.


----------



## asdf1 (Oct 26, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> You should make a stop motion video with a Mario figure in one of the fruiting chambers. That would be dope.


 Your a GENIUS!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 27, 2010)

Gotta run to the store real fast. Will upload pictures soon. The Dehydrator is here, and each tray is about 14" in diameter. It came with 4 trays. All are full. The other trays arrive tomorrow. After just an hour in the Dehydrator the shrooms are already much drier.

Harvested the top two drawers again and stuck em in water to re-hydrate and flush #2. The first time you fruit shrooms, that's flush #1, right? Or is the flush after you've literally harvested then re-dunked? Either way, the first re-dunk for a lot today. The rest of the drawers are all pinning like mad and will be harvested probably by the weekend.


----------



## asdf1 (Oct 27, 2010)

I figured I would post this here since im already in on this thread but seriously reasearchkitty, you are the shit at what you do. Bud, Shrooms, Glass. and you go all out too, i respect that. If your gonna do something do it right i suppose.


----------



## dreamwalk (Oct 27, 2010)

looking forward to those pictures!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 27, 2010)

Picture time! These are from lunch time today, about 7 hours ago or so.






002: Plucked the big one, the rest will be ready to harvest in a day or tow.







004: Another few days for these too.







005: Bottom left drawer, starting to pin more and more.







006: Next one above, more pins.







007: Next drawer above, more pins too.







008: Harvested the cakes that were ready, and dunked the cakes to get them ready for flush #2.







009: Harvested the cakes that were ready, and dunked the cakes to get them ready for flush #2. (Remember, most of these have been plucked already, I just like to flush them all at the same time )







010: And harvested all of these.







011: Todays harvest (Can you believe this much grows from only a few drawers within 24 hours? WTF? )







012: The new Dehydrator. Nesco 1010 model. 1000 watts of drying action, it stays at 95(F). It stacks up to 30 trays tall, but only four are full right now. 







013: This is the ENTIRE harvest from everything. All being dried now.







014: This is what the dehydrator looks like just doing its thing. Its loud, so I keep it in its own room. It doesnt smell at all.




That's it for now!  Next update tomorrow at lunch.


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 27, 2010)

Bountiful harvest you've got there.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 27, 2010)

That's a beautiful harvest, Kitty! A+++ It'll be interesting to see how many flushes you get. Frickin' Gorgeous!

Edit: And if you don't mind, could you post your final weight for the first flush when they're dry? Thanks


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 27, 2010)

Fuck me that dehydrator works like a CHAMP! Some of the shrooms turned a dark black-ish color and crisped a tiny bit so that only hurt me in weight not helped, though. I think the key will be letting the dehydrator run for 10 minutes on, 10 minutes off, 10 minutes on, 10 minutes off just to keep everything cool and more of a cure-dry.

It dried all four trays within 2 hours.






So, lets talk about weight and all that stuff.

28 cakes, one flush. Total dry weight: 12 ounces (340g).

That puts me at 12 grams per cake.







Now lets talk about storing them properly. I found these metallic bags that hold exactly 2 ounces of Mushrooms perfectly. They are ziploc'd on the top, AND heat sealed above the zip that way you tear it open then use the zip after its been opened as the 'end user'. Kinda like a bag of coffee. The bags stand up tall too, and allow you to view the entire contents of the package easily.



Here they are!






















































I'm still in shock at the 12 grams per cake. And they are all cracker dry shrooms.

Oh yea, and I put a pack of dessicant in each bag, the same size as a pair of shoes would get. Just as an extra protection so they stay perfectly dry, I dont know if its necessary or not but it looks pro pimp so fuck it! 

That's it for now, probably have another dozen cakes to harvest in the morning.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh, and on the 12oz dry weight -- That's just from 28 cakes out of the 120 or so cakes in the drawers. It's not the full weight from the full entire first flush. I cant wait to see that number, but if my math is right it should be around 48 ounces (3 Lbs).


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 27, 2010)

and LOL at whoever tagged this thread with the keyword "happymotherfuckingdays" hahaha that made me laugh


----------



## rucca (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice! But.... No secret stash?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 27, 2010)

congrats, thats gonna be such a wicked harvest when your done. few questions, what temp are you drying at? those bags are sick... did you get them online??



oh and your shrooms aren't deformed any more, that terrific


----------



## glShemp (Oct 27, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 27, 2010)

rucca said:


> Nice! But.... No secret stash?


A small jar reserved for aborts.  Got about 40 aborts or so already. I plan to put them on pizza and not tell my friends on New Years Eve.



DarthD3vl said:


> congrats, thats gonna be such a wicked harvest when your done. few questions, what temp are you drying at? those bags are sick... did you get them online??
> 
> oh and your shrooms aren't deformed any more, that terrific


The bags on eBay are called "stand up pouch". Search for that and there's a ton of em!

I too am glad the shrooms are no longer deformed.  The drying temperature of the dehydrator is set to the lowest, 95(f). The ones closest to the heating element were the crisper ones. I'll just leave two empty trays on the bottom to ensure it doesnt happen again. Easy stuff.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 27, 2010)

fa sho also check your bags tomorrow just to make sure there still dry im sure they are, but once or twice i put up some dry shrooms two days later pull em out to find there totally soft again, so just wouldn't want you to have that problem so just a reminder


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 27, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> fa sho also check your bags tomorrow just to make sure there still dry im sure they are, but once or twice i put up some dry shrooms two days later pull em out to find there totally soft again, so just wouldn't want you to have that problem so just a reminder


Will do, thanks! I didnt heat seal the tops just in case, and the extra pack of dessicant per 2oz of shrooms in the bag should hopefully finish anything up.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Oct 27, 2010)

I like your style, Kitty. You even make the final product eye-catching! You certainly take pride in your work  God, I wish I could rep you again.. It's the least you deserve lol


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 27, 2010)

hey man awesome thread, i have a few questions though that i didnt find the answer to in here.
1. where do i obtain these spores.
2. do you know a good website on how to grow shrooms on a small scale


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 28, 2010)

mcpurple said:


> hey man awesome thread, i have a few questions though that i didnt find the answer to in here.
> 1. where do i obtain these spores.
> 2. do you know a good website on how to grow shrooms on a small scale


Thanks. We discussed where to buy spores a few pages back. We also discussed where to learn to grow with the video links. Go check it out


----------



## mcpurple (Oct 28, 2010)

i must have missed it, read all 6 pages. i will double check.
i just looked again and cant find any thing but a place you ordered spores from called ralphies i think. but no links to any thing. could you mabye point me in the right direction


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 28, 2010)

check out ralphsters, there a sponsor on the shroomery also that a decent site but the search engine is kinda whack, let grow mushrooms videos on youtube or buy the dvd or download via torrent.
thats all the info that was in this thread.. its just burried


----------



## thelightison (Oct 28, 2010)

I just got done catching up on the last few days, very interesting stuff. you have alot of things figured out for only doing your second grow. props to you for doing your research and having the gusto to be able to aply it.
it's also nice to see that you aren't getting barked at to turn your drawers into shotgun trays anymore, you are doing great. please keep sharing all the great photos.


----------



## asdf1 (Oct 28, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Oh, and on the 12oz dry weight -- That's just from 28 cakes out of the 120 or so cakes in the drawers. It's not the full weight from the full entire first flush. I cant wait to see that number, but if my math is right it should be around 48 ounces (3 Lbs).


Did you birth all of the cakes at the same time? If so I bet your freaking out with 92 cakes left that are on the brink of harvesting. Do you think your dehydrator(s) can handle that sort of volume. I almost feel like your gonna run out of space in that little room for all the shrooms. 

And your math is wrong i just worked it out it came out to about 53oz. so that's an extra 5 for you congrats.... 

I just cant wrap my head around how efficient your set up is. Hell I could set that up in my bedroom, it takes up little to no space. The only hard part is sterilizing and innoculating. I suppose drilling the holes in the FC was awefully tedious also, but if your going to do a second grow with this same setup you could just enlist your friends to help out with all of the sterilizing and innoculating, promise them an eigth of shrooms apiece, hire 8 friends, thats a half a cake out of one flush and it takes out all of the hard work. If you could keep this running continuously it could be a full time career except you'd only work 10 hours a month!!!


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 28, 2010)

asdf1 said:


> Did you birth all of the cakes at the same time? If so I bet your freaking out with 92 cakes left that are on the brink of harvesting. Do you think your dehydrator(s) can handle that sort of volume. I almost feel like your gonna run out of space in that little room for all the shrooms.
> 
> And your math is wrong i just worked it out it came out to about 53oz. so that's an extra 5 for you congrats....
> 
> I just cant wrap my head around how efficient your set up is. Hell I could set that up in my bedroom, it takes up little to no space. The only hard part is sterilizing and innoculating. I suppose drilling the holes in the FC was awefully tedious also, but if your going to do a second grow with this same setup you could just enlist your friends to help out with all of the sterilizing and innoculating, promise them an eigth of shrooms apiece, hire 8 friends, thats a half a cake out of one flush and it takes out all of the hard work. If you could keep this running continuously it could be a full time career except you'd only work 10 hours a month!!!


You can grow a thousand cakes in a bedroom if you wanted to. Sterilization is easy, really easy! Just a plastic glove box and a pressure cooker is all you need. Well, and some bleach spray. 

The setup time for drilling the holes sucked. But, do it once and done never again.



No pictures today, harvested a handful of cakes and more in the dehydrator already.................


----------



## Mookjong (Oct 28, 2010)

This looks really good! 

I think it's time for you to ditch the cakes and step up to casings. It will dramatically increase your yield and utilize alot of you wasted space in your fruiting chambers. 

Building an incubator will also speed up the colonization process. 

Tip for building you casing layers or really any time you need a sterile work space: Set you oven 300 and use the oven door as your work space. Since heat rises, the heat from the oven will keep any contaminations at bay.

Anyways great job so far! Your more than ready for bulk substrates.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 28, 2010)

Lookin real good kitty! I am impressed. I received my spores today....lots of them too  9 different strains.


----------



## egon (Oct 28, 2010)

Amazing, thats the most cakes i've seen in one place


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 28, 2010)

I am wondering about the dangers of ingesting the home-grown shrooms. I have heard it can be quiet dangerous when not knowing the potency. Do you test these before giving away? Can you elaborate on how you know they are safe for yourself and others?


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 28, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> I am wondering about the dangers of ingesting the home-grown shrooms. I have heard it can be quiet dangerous when not knowing the potency. Do you test these before giving away? Can you elaborate on how you know they are safe for yourself and others?


Mushrooms are mushrooms, and they are all potent as the next. There should be zero noticeable trip difference from something grown in the wild to something cultivated at home.

I would feel SAFER eating home grown shrooms than one I just found in a field somewhere. At least I know where they came from.

This is the same argument that the government makes against home pot growers, that it could be "un safe" and that it could be "contaminated" or "laced" and shit. Its kinda lame. Why would something I do be dangerous versus something someone with a business license doing it? The only difference is the other guy pays taxes. 

You can eat POUNDS of mushrooms and not die or hurt yourself. You cant possibly consume enough as a human being to hurt you.

The only danger to mushrooms is eating one covered in mold. So, if you eat a green mushroom, its the customers own damn fault for eating it.  But, my job is to make sure it isnt green when it leaves the factory so to say.

"LETS LACE THAT WEED WITH LSD YEAAAAAAAAAAAAA!" lol

On the testing them note, there's really no need to test them either. If its a mushroom, it'll make you trip! I do have 5 people coming over tomorrow night to "test" them, though.    Candy Mountain, Charlie, Candy Mountain!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for the response kitty. The strain i have are:

F+ 
B+
Equadorian
Blue meanies
gob puerto rican angels
puerto rican angels
wikidzonz
golden teachers


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Thanks for the response kitty. The strain i have are:
> 
> F+
> B+
> ...


man mother fuck those cubensis!!!!!! get you some azurez..... or some pan. trop. or pan cyanz..... 

cubes are only ok..... think of it like this.. would you grow mid grade weed?


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> man mother fuck those cubensis!!!!!! get you some azurez..... or some pan. trop. or pan cyanz.....
> 
> cubes are only ok..... think of it like this.. would you grow mid grade weed?


 Lol, mid grade shrooms are alot different than mid grade weed! lol. I dontk now how to get azurez or pan, trop or cyanz. Have never heard of them!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 28, 2010)

whoever hasnt heard of cyanz should be educated right now!!!

http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/6052690


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 28, 2010)

Cubies are what most people expect when they buy mushrooms. That's why its what I grow.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 28, 2010)

Yo, i inoculated. I gave roughly 1 ml to each jar. Flame and alcohol sterilized before every pierce. Wiped whole room and sprayed with Oust 3 times. Sprayed all tools and jars with oust as well. 

I didnt have enough time to get needle to touch substrate. Hopefully this is ok. I also gave each jar a mild shake...ok? Should i shake thoroughly? The first one was a dry run and it got around 2ml. There is still pressure in every jar, is this ok? I had a little left over residue in the spore bag, so i took a little more water, sterilized it again and sprayed back into bag. I then sucked this up and sprayed remainder into water jar for a liquid inoc...i wasnt as sterile with this as with other jars but it might work. How am i doing?


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 28, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Yo, i inoculated. I gave roughly 1 ml to each jar. Flame and alcohol sterilized before every pierce. Wiped whole room and sprayed with Oust 3 times. Sprayed all tools and jars with oust as well.
> 
> I didnt have enough time to get needle to touch substrate. Hopefully this is ok. I also gave each jar a mild shake...ok? Should i shake thoroughly? The first one was a dry run and it got around 2ml. There is still pressure in every jar, is this ok? I had a little left over residue in the spore bag, so i took a little more water, sterilized it again and sprayed back into bag. I then sucked this up and sprayed remainder into water jar for a liquid inoc...i wasnt as sterile with this as with other jars but it might work. How am i doing?


Yo! 

1.) Needle doesnt need to "touch" the substrate or "not touch" it, it doesnt matter whatsoever. What IS important is that you inject it below the layer of dry vermiculite. Angle the syringe against the glass so you can see the mycellium forming.

2.) DO NOT SHAKE THE JARS UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES! What you are doing is making that nice FLUFFY and LOOSE mixture compacted! That's no good. Consider the substrate like rockwool. You basically are compressing the rockwool to a rock when you shake a jar compressed. It will hinder and slow growth considerably. The jars should be delicately handled. On my first grow, I shook the jars. It took them 6 weeks to colonize. This time no shaking all the rest the same and they took 20 days.

3.) There should be NO pressure in ANY jar. They should have a Tyvek top layer for air exchange. If you dont, they wont colonize or will colonize over a few months. You need the air exchange in the jars when they colonize.

Fix those 3 things and you will be on you way to the mushroom-jar-colonizing-boredom game.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 28, 2010)

The 12 ounces dry are now 5 ounces dry. They were a little moist in the bags when I checked on them, so I tossed them in the Dehydrator for another hour and they are cracker crispy. This mornings harvest is done, but I'm keeping them a little more in there to to ensure they are cracker ass dry.

It seems when the caps which are originally "soft and smooth" will end up being a little bumpy and shrively looking when they are truly cracker dry.

Kinda sucks for my yield revisions, but hey, honesty is the best policy.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 28, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Yo!
> 
> 1.) Needle doesnt need to "touch" the substrate or "not touch" it, it doesnt matter whatsoever. What IS important is that you inject it below the layer of dry vermiculite. Angle the syringe against the glass so you can see the mycellium forming.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I am growing in popcorn which really doesnt compact in any way. Any good tips on releasing pressure without pulling in contam air??


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 28, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am growing in popcorn which really doesnt compact in any way. Any good tips on releasing pressure without pulling in contam air??


I'd rather not even get a discussion going on growing shrooms in popcorn in this thread. It'll just end up being a page of weird in a thread about PF Tek. I'd love to subscribe to your journal though if you have one! The popcorn still confuses me. Brown Rice isnt exactly expensive. I think popcorn is more expensive. *shrug*.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> I'd rather not even get a discussion going on growing shrooms in popcorn in this thread. It'll just end up being a page of weird in a thread about PF Tek. I'd love to subscribe to your journal though if you have one! The popcorn still confuses me. Brown Rice isnt exactly expensive. I think popcorn is more expensive. *shrug*.


you can use popcorn-cracked corn has your subsstrate...


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 28, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you can use popcorn-cracked corn has your subsstrate...


It must be so good because I've never heard of it and all the youtube videos nobody ever says "Popcorn is the best for XYZ reasons", its really just never mentioned. I dont doubt you can do it, I would just rather it be in its own thread dedicated for popcorn shroomers.........  I mean no disrespect towards anyone nor the methods, but other grows having questions on different methods in a thread dedicated to my growing method can confuse people and make things just awkward. I do want to subscribe once he has one going to see the progress for sure!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 28, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> It must be so good because I've never heard of it and all the youtube videos nobody ever says "Popcorn is the best for XYZ reasons", its really just never mentioned. I dont doubt you can do it, I would just rather it be in its own thread dedicated for popcorn shroomers.........  I mean no disrespect towards anyone nor the methods, but other grows having questions on different methods in a thread dedicated to my growing method can confuse people and make things just awkward. I do want to subscribe once he has one going to see the progress for sure!


 I understand, I have a friend (online) that is walking me through so i am keeping to his methods. 

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/378476-first-time-shroom-grow.html


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 28, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> I understand, I have a friend (online) that is walking me through so i am keeping to his methods.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/378476-first-time-shroom-grow.html



Thanks! Subscribed.  But see what I mean, I tell you shaking jars is BAD, but it is probably OK for your grow method after seeing your jars.  Everything is different!


----------



## glShemp (Oct 28, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> I am wondering about the dangers of ingesting the home-grown shrooms. I have heard it can be quiet dangerous when not knowing the potency. Do you test these before giving away? Can you elaborate on how you know they are safe for yourself and others?



If you concern is potency just get good info about what a dose should be and factor in dried weight is much less than fresh weight. Wild picked shrooms can be very dangerous if you get the wrong genus. You can die or lose your liver. That may be what happened to Steve Jobs. Bad wild picked shrooms. Would explain why he gets so testy when anyone asks him about it.


----------



## dankillerbs (Oct 28, 2010)

When you said 12oz I knew that must have been a miscalculation... 5 is still really inpressive for a first flush on 28 cakes! Lookin good! Did you make a tote will holes on every side yet? Make sure it has at least 4" perlite. But yeah, dont worry about your yeild drop, 5 sounds much more acurate. If your really interested in bumpin up your yeilds your gonna have to learn grains and spawning to bulk substrates. Give a monotub a try... you can even use fully colonized BRF cakes as spawn to try first if you want...just give it 1 week after fully colonized and break the cake up into a pasteurized substrate hydrated to feild capacity, let colonize another 10 days and check if its fully colonized, if it is introduce fruiting... its the way to go for bulk, I cant imagine making that many BRF jars every month!


----------



## dankillerbs (Oct 28, 2010)

And you guys are talking about 2 different types of growing.. when making BRF cakes your inocculating you substrate off the bat, and you dont shake jars.... when your doing popcorn, grains, or bird seed your inocculating it as spawn, which will be colonized and transfered to a bulk substrate to colonize that... In that method you DO shake your jars to speed up the colonization of your spawn.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 28, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> When you said 12oz I knew that must have been a miscalculation... 5 is still really inpressive for a first flush on 28 cakes! Lookin good! Did you make a tote will holes on every side yet? Make sure it has at least 4" perlite. But yeah, dont worry about your yeild drop, 5 sounds much more acurate. If your really interested in bumpin up your yeilds your gonna have to learn grains and spawning to bulk substrates. Give a monotub a try... you can even use fully colonized BRF cakes as spawn to try first if you want...just give it 1 week after fully colonized and break the cake up into a pasteurized substrate hydrated to feild capacity, let colonize another 10 days and check if its fully colonized, if it is introduce fruiting... its the way to go for bulk, I cant imagine making that many BRF jars every month!


I was flabbergasted by 12oz. 5oz to me seems on par too.  I'll go bulk by the end of the year. For now, PF/BRF Cakes. I really just want the most experience I can with shrooms, taking spore prints, cloning, etc.... before I make the next step up.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 28, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> And you guys are talking about 2 different types of growing.. when making BRF cakes your inocculating you substrate off the bat, and you dont shake jars.... when your doing popcorn, grains, or bird seed your inocculating it as spawn, which will be colonized and transfered to a bulk substrate to colonize that... In that method you DO shake your jars to speed up the colonization of your spawn.


 Thanks for the clarity +rep. Using bulk substrate is essentially casing right? I will be casing after colonization. 

Anyone mess with calcium carbonate when fruiting?


----------



## BudWhyz (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow. Just finished this thread. Pretty awesome grow all in all. Kitty and Dankillerbs I learned a lot from you two. This may be the catalyst to my long awaited shroom grow.

On a disappointing note, I was hoping this thread was still up to date when I got to the last page. Unfortunataly not, but I hope all is still well for you Kitty! +rep on evertything!!


----------



## ANC (Oct 28, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> I'd rather not even get a discussion going on growing shrooms in popcorn in this thread. It'll just end up being a page of weird in a thread about PF Tek. I'd love to subscribe to your journal though if you have one! The popcorn still confuses me. Brown Rice isnt exactly expensive. I think popcorn is more expensive. *shrug*.


There is nothing wrong with useing popcorn, it can be used as traditional grain spawn, or as the growing medium itself by breaking it up and flatting it out in a tub and covering with moist verm. The only thing they are no good for, are makeing cakes, as it has too much surface area and just dries out to shit, leaving you with half a gram of matchstick shrooms.


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 29, 2010)

BudWhyz said:


> Wow. Just finished this thread. Pretty awesome grow all in all. Kitty and Dankillerbs I learned a lot from you two. This may be the catalyst to my long awaited shroom grow.
> 
> On a disappointing note, I was hoping this thread was still up to date when I got to the last page. Unfortunataly not, but I hope all is still well for you Kitty! +rep on evertything!!


38 hours with no pictures is not up to date?? Either way, no pictures for you till tomorrow night, I'm out of town till then. A friend is watching the mushies and doing all the work. Yay, mini vacation.


----------



## dreamwalk (Oct 30, 2010)

No new post? 

How's the grow coming along?


----------



## researchkitty (Oct 31, 2010)

dreamwalk said:


> No new post?
> 
> How's the grow coming along?


Excellent!

My boyfriend (the one who does the glass) and I went to a kickass night club the other night. Mushroooooooooooooooms. Excellent time. I love the wider music you hear on shrooms and the lights are always forever trippy.

My harvest-watcher friend who stayed the two days there managed to pluck 3 ounces of dry shrooms himself, and then I plucked another 4-6 ounces (estimated) and tossed them in the dehydrator just now too.

Also harvested about 6 Lbs of trees, which is why pictures took a little longer this time.  36 plants chopped in one day!

Here's some pics:



























This picture is of a plant named White Widow.  Dont mind the pretty little human behind it............. (me!) The t-shirt is a Jack with Pot leafs smoking, it came from Attitude with seeds.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Oct 31, 2010)

excellent harvest, on both!!


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Nov 1, 2010)

Beautiful harvests, Kitty! That plant you're holding has a cola the width of a beercan! Great Job! Nice stems


----------



## BiteSizeFreak (Nov 1, 2010)

> In my signature is a link to a Mushroom grow of a massive size. Why not come by and take a peek? That's where most of the updates are these days............


So since my question didn't get answered in your grow thread I guess I'll ask it here:

*




*


> Originally Posted by *researchkitty*
> The generator are Hondas, hooked up to a 250 gallon propane tank. Its twice the price of electricity, not cheaper.  On regular electric the bill wouldnt be more than $250.


 

Could you be more specific please? What model of generator are you using, etc...? I'd like to run 6000W off the grid so I'd really appreciate the information. Thanks! ​


----------



## `Dave (Nov 1, 2010)

fairplay! very nice job there


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Nov 1, 2010)

im so jelous of both grows....they all look great..2nd place goes to the bud & shrooms, 1st goes to the pretty little human, wat a packeage. no dis-respect, ur mans lucky. i gotta get my girl in to growin and tryin this stuff, she doesnt even smoke!!! 

oh and guess wat folks, i just got my syringes on sat. B+,Cam, and GT.....cant wait to start. quick ques. though. Ok ive got a sterelite tub with holes in all 6 sides, i also have a 65 gallon tanks with full screen top,slidding glass front doors, and its got this little wall.divider that goes up like 3-4 inches for watever animal beeddin or or, wat im thinknin is for perlite. so u think the tank would work?? i kinda of have to hine my grow from some poeple,like my g/f. i just know using my old tanks as oppose to the tub wouldnt be so odvious.


----------



## Beansly (Nov 1, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Excellent!
> 
> My boyfriend (the one who does the glass) and I went to a kickass night club the other night. Mushroooooooooooooooms. Excellent time. I love the wider music you hear on shrooms and the lights are always forever trippy.
> 
> ...


HEY i have that same cheap ass shirt, cept it doesn't quite look the same on me. lol
I was wondering, you said you did 200 jars, does that mean you had to buy 200 syringes? How many jars will one syringe inoculate?
I have the patience to read, learn and make mistakes, I just don't have the money yet! 
I got a lot of reading to do it seems, I really know very little about mushrooms. other than - I want them


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 1, 2010)

Senor SmokeAlot said:


> im so jelous of both grows....they all look great..2nd place goes to the bud & shrooms, 1st goes to the pretty little human, wat a packeage. no dis-respect, ur mans lucky. i gotta get my girl in to growin and tryin this stuff, she doesnt even smoke!!!
> 
> oh and guess wat folks, i just got my syringes on sat. B+,Cam, and GT.....cant wait to start. quick ques. though. Ok ive got a sterelite tub with holes in all 6 sides, i also have a 65 gallon tanks with full screen top,slidding glass front doors, and its got this little wall.divider that goes up like 3-4 inches for watever animal beeddin or or, wat im thinknin is for perlite. so u think the tank would work?? i kinda of have to hine my grow from some poeple,like my g/f. i just know using my old tanks as oppose to the tub wouldnt be so odvious.


Time for a new girl if you have to hide it from her!  Any sterilite tub over say (guessing) 15 gallons would be suitable for a monotub grow. Its just a matter of air exchange by you fanning it, and humidity/moisture by you spraying it



Beansly said:


> HEY i have that same cheap ass shirt, cept it doesn't quite look the same on me. lol
> I was wondering, you said you did 200 jars, does that mean you had to buy 200 syringes? How many jars will one syringe inoculate?
> I have the patience to read, learn and make mistakes, I just don't have the money yet!
> I got a lot of reading to do it seems, I really know very little about mushrooms. other than - I want them


Attitude's shirt selection is fun. Kinda like a little surprise in every order.  

My syringes are 10mL syringes, standard sizes. They came from Ralphster. Each syringe at FIRST I would get 5-6 jars knocked up. On THIS grow, I was able to do exactly 12 jars per syringe. You really dont need much to be squirted in there, especially when squirting it in from four holes in the top! I got into a repetative motion of stabbing the syringe in with a quick thumb pop and about 0.20mL comes out each time.

Just make sure you SHAKE your syringe harder than you've ever felt a hand job for. Draw a little bit of air in each syringe to help you shake it up, similar to when drinking orange juice you have to loosen the cap to let some air in to shake it. Got it?  (By the way, me NOT shaking the syringes on my first harvest cause almost half of my jars not to colonize because the spores were still compacted in little groups, some jars just got plain water! oops! )


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 1, 2010)

BiteSizeFreak said:


> So since my question didn't get answered in your grow thread I guess I'll ask it here:
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Sure, Honda EU3000IS. Take two of them and daisy chain them together with the Honda parallel operation kit and you can run it into a panel that will run 6000w of lights.  You'll also have to modify the gas tank so you can fill it once a day instead of three times a day but that's pretty easy. Remember 120v just shocks you, so if you string them up to 240v that can kill you.  Happy to answer more pot questions in the pot thread, but here's the reply as you asked for too.   Cheers!


----------



## dankillerbs (Nov 1, 2010)

gee, thats like 15 syringes each time on your scale... That adds up pretty quick... If you wanna save a lot of money look into spore printing and making your own spore syringes... plus it will give you something to do with the growing pile of empty syringes! haha, looking good kitty!


----------



## dankillerbs (Nov 1, 2010)

also, any word on your "true shotgun terrarium" with holes on every side? I wanna see side by side pics! haha... also, you should try using a BRF cake as spawn sometime... there are some pretty easy teks with coco coir(found at pet store) or horse manure(if you have access)... then you can break up your BRF cake and mix it with your pasteurized substrate to let that colonize.. once 100%, expose to fruiting conditions. What you have is great! But if you really want bigger yeilds you need to make use of all the empty space between cakes...
Cheers!


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 1, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> also, any word on your "true shotgun terrarium" with holes on every side? I wanna see side by side pics! haha... also, you should try using a BRF cake as spawn sometime... there are some pretty easy teks with coco coir(found at pet store) or horse manure(if you have access)... then you can break up your BRF cake and mix it with your pasteurized substrate to let that colonize.. once 100%, expose to fruiting conditions. What you have is great! But if you really want bigger yeilds you need to make use of all the empty space between cakes...
> Cheers!


The true shotgun vs the 4 sided holed one is doing exactly the same as the other. When one starts to show pins, I'll show you the pics so you know if you were right or wrong. 

Everyone who knows anything keeps suggesting to go bulk, I will, eventually as I've said every page for the last 6 pages. This is called the learning part. Compare it to starting with seeds instead of growing mommies and dealing with cloning at first if you've never grown weed. It'd be hard to do your first time!

Thanks!


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 1, 2010)

No pictures today, most of the cakes are either waiting to pin as flush #2 or about to be dunked to begin flush #2 for the rest of them. I'll continue to update daily, but only pictures when there is something worth actually showing.


----------



## dankillerbs (Nov 1, 2010)

You drilled through the top white part too, right? You'd honestly have to take out the tote beneath it too so it got unrestricted air flow from the bottom, sides, and top to really do a true comparison... those drawers are stacked closely together and its not getting uresrticted flow on the bottom for it to work the way a shotgun should. Either way, if its still preforming AS good as the others it couldnt ever hurt to have more FAE in your chamber. It is the #1 pinning trigger after all. A lot of people will say if it aint broke, then dont fix it...so really just do what works for Kitty. BTW, them are some pretty flowers you have there too! Also, would you say that all of the cakes in a drawer fruit pretty similar? Same pinsets and yeilds from each cake? Or do some lack more than the others?


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 1, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> You drilled through the top white part too, right? You'd honestly have to take out the tote beneath it too so it got unrestricted air flow from the bottom, sides, and top to really do a true comparison... those drawers are stacked closely together and its not getting uresrticted flow on the bottom for it to work the way a shotgun should. Either way, if its still preforming AS good as the others it couldnt ever hurt to have more FAE in your chamber. It is the #1 pinning trigger after all. A lot of people will say if it aint broke, then dont fix it...so really just do what works for Kitty. BTW, them are some pretty flowers you have there too! Also, would you say that all of the cakes in a drawer fruit pretty similar? Same pinsets and yeilds from each cake? Or do some lack more than the others?


Holes on six sides, yes.

The cakes fruit pretty similar, there isnt any strain I'd recommend over another at this point.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 1, 2010)

you got some nice shrooms, budz, and legs there kitty


----------



## dreamwalk (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, great bud, great shrooms! I'm really starting to get jealous! lol. Can't wait to get my shroom grow up and going...

Unfortunately, I can't seem to find any of the required materials.... :/


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 1, 2010)

dreamwalk said:


> Wow, great bud, great shrooms! I'm really starting to get jealous! lol. Can't wait to get my shroom grow up and going...
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't seem to find any of the required materials.... :/


Wal-Mart sells everything you need. There isnt anything they dont have other than spores!


----------



## dankillerbs (Nov 1, 2010)

Purchase from your local hardware store. They should have everything you need and you wont be supporting the devil.


----------



## ANC (Nov 2, 2010)

Appart from a syringe with soe spores, all you need are 6 wiskey tumblers, some heavy duty foil, vermiculite and popcorn, a presure cooker, some rubber bands, micropore tape/plaster from the pharmacy, A large tub to use as a fruiting chamber and a shitload of perlite to fill it like 2 inches deep.


----------



## ayr0n (Nov 2, 2010)

ANC said:


> Appart from a syringe with soe spores, all you need are 6 wiskey tumblers, some heavy duty foil, vermiculite and popcorn, a presure cooker, some rubber bands, micropore tape/plaster from the pharmacy, A large tub to use as a fruiting chamber and a shitload of perlite to fill it like 2 inches deep.


oh thats it? j/k. Yea i havent grown shrooms but it seems like theres several relatively inexpensive ways to do it, and most of the materials are easy to obtain.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for stopping in ANC, glad some more experts are here.


----------



## ANC (Nov 2, 2010)

lol, I look in occasionaly, the only threads i don;t realy pay attention to are pharmaceuticals and RCs.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 2, 2010)

Anc is a mushrooms god, have you seen the size of his freaking cambos!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silent Running (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent read. Thanks for sharing. +rep


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 2, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> Anc is a mushrooms god, have you seen the size of his freaking cambos!!!!!!!!!!!


yes.....i wish i could rep+ him a million more times


----------



## ZenOne (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey Awesome set up! Going to build my self one wen i have the time/money/space lol 
so what did you exactly use for lighting? i know you said Christmas lights is what your were going to use but i didn't see any pictures of that anywhere.
Anyways again awesome grow!


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 3, 2010)

ZenOne said:


> Hey Awesome set up! Going to build my self one wen i have the time/money/space lol
> so what did you exactly use for lighting? i know you said Christmas lights is what your were going to use but i didn't see any pictures of that anywhere.
> Anyways again awesome grow!



Thanks! I'm using a 96W T5 thats in the room right now and natural daylight as they are close to windows. I would have strung up christmas lights but I'll get to why in a minute........


Update time...............  

So far dry weight is 15 ounces dry off of 9 drawers. That gives me a little less than 2 ounces for the first flush per drawer, which is 4.75g of dry mushrooms per cake. That is my OFFICIAL weight report.


So far dry weight is 15 ounces dry off of 9 drawers. That gives me a little less than 2 ounces for the first flush per drawer, which is 4.75g of dry mushrooms per cake. That is my OFFICIAL weight report.


So far dry weight is 15 ounces dry off of 9 drawers. That gives me a little less than 2 ounces for the first flush per drawer, which is 4.75g of dry mushrooms per cake. That is my OFFICIAL weight report.


I say it three times because no doubt in a page later someone will say "zomg what was ur yeeeeld?!?" without reading. 

Most of the cakes are starting their second flush, half pinning the other half will be rolled tonight from yesterdays dunk then in the drawers they go.

I threw out about 7 or 8 cakes with green mold on the bottoms of them. I think they were too wet from spraying so much before I used the gentle mister. That's resolved, so we'll see if it happens more again.

On the cakes that took the longest to fruit and harvest, they had the most aborts. It seems the aborts are from the cakes losing their moisture over the last week or two then not finishing the shrooms out. That's OK, I want a jar of them for me and another reason I wanted PF TEK right away instead of bulk.

Will have some pictures once they are all re-rolled and back in the fruiting chamber.



And some more news........ I found a building perfect for me, and everything will be moved to it within a month or two at best. Its 2300sqft, so there's a lot of space. I'll be finishing out this cycle of PF TEK and finishing the flushes and then ending this journal and re-starting a bulk grow journal after. The building is dark inside, no windows, so I'll be installing those extra lights for the shrooms in the shroom room when we get to that point.


Till tomorrow with pictures...............................


----------



## dreamwalk (Nov 3, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Wal-Mart sells everything you need. There isnt anything they don't have other than spores!



I thought I had read that online, but my local Wal-mart super center blah blah doesn't seem to carry much. I've asked for Vermiculite and Perlite; they have neither. I didn't see coir either :\ I did get the tub though  (They have the jars and other house hold things.)


Is there anything I can substitute?


----------



## ANC (Nov 3, 2010)

Check out a garden centre. I get my verm and perlite from a builders and hardware shop, or the nursery if I feel like driving far.
Ask if the stuff has been treatd with anything.
Remember you want wide mouth jars, else use whiskey tumblers and make a lid with foil and a rubber band. get some micropore plaster/tape to make breathing holes and reseal innoculation hole.
Coir is not realy a must have.


----------



## dankillerbs (Nov 3, 2010)

More fresh air would have stopped that green mold. Were the contaminated cakes in the center of the tubs by chance? Any of them? Once mycellium fully colonizes a substrate it is quite resistant to contamination. At that point lots of fresh air is how you avoid contamination. Although fine misting sprayers are recomended, its not the sole reason behind your contamination. Mushrooms get rained on in the wild, but they also get A LOT MORE fresh air to dry them off. Ill bet none of the contaminated cakes came from the drawer with holes on every side, or did they? Any trip report? 

Peace!


----------



## ZenOne (Nov 3, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Thanks! I'm using a 96W T5 thats in the room right now and natural daylight as they are close to windows. I would have strung up christmas lights but I'll get to why in a minute........
> 
> 
> Update time...............
> ...




Awsome! Look forward to seeing the finish of this and the beginning of the next grow!
i will be finishing my current auto-flower grow and turning my closet into a shroom chamber,
will be replicating your methods as it seems pretty productive, 
Thanks for answering the lighting question, so how far above the containers is it?
i'e grown mushrooms before but just the "pre-made kits" i know they don't need lighting for anything but to start fruiting, 
just wondering if you could take a picture of where the light sits?

Would be greatly appreciated!
I will be buying these syringes from Ralpsterspores

http://www.ralphstersspores.com/CAN/product_info.php?products_id=13

http://www.ralphstersspores.com/CAN/product_info.php?products_id=26

http://www.ralphstersspores.com/CAN/product_info.php?products_id=73

Any thoughts on them? or personal experiences with the shrooms you have, might sway my buy ;P (big producers, fast colonizing, any Trip reports?)


Thanks For Your Help 
Im sure your a busy girl.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 3, 2010)

ZenOne said:


> Awsome! Look forward to seeing the finish of this and the beginning of the next grow!
> i will be finishing my current auto-flower grow and turning my closet into a shroom chamber,
> will be replicating your methods as it seems pretty productive,
> Thanks for answering the lighting question, so how far above the containers is it?
> ...


Thanks  So far all strains are good as the other. Havent tripped on each yet of course, but grow-wise I like them all. There's no harm in growing a bunch of strains of shrooms at once since they arent nutrient tempered like pot is and dont have different 'flower times' either. Grow all the strains man! 

For the light I have right now it isnt pointed directly on anything except a bunch of clones. It makes the room white of course. The day sunlight is next to the bins as evident in the photos so that's the majority of the light they get. When I go in the new place in a dark room, it'll have christmas tree lights strung around the tubs. Unless I find another easy method, of course.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey I got some mycelium goin, come check it out!


----------



## winstonrasta (Nov 3, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Hey I got some mycelium goin, come check it out!


well show it then


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 3, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/378476-first-time-shroom-grow.html


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 3, 2010)

do you guys know if pf tek cakes can be used for bulk spawning methods when casing?
using coir, verm, pickling lime, crushed oyster shells, and EWC????????

+rep for those who answe


----------



## dankillerbs (Nov 3, 2010)

You mean SPAWNING, not casing... they are different... and yes, you can use a pf tek cake as SPAWN.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 3, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> You mean SPAWNING, not casing... they are different... and yes, you can use a pf tek cake as SPAWN.


yes. i meant SPAWN.

can you read it now??????? =P


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 3, 2010)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> do you guys know if pf tek cakes can be used for bulk spawning methods when casing?
> using coir, verm, pickling lime, crushed oyster shells, and EWC????????
> 
> +rep for those who answe


Yep, they can, and are very common.


----------



## glShemp (Nov 4, 2010)

I hope this isn't bad etiquette posting my pic in someone else's thread, but came home from work today and checked my babies and WE HAVE PINS! 



The tall cake on the right was inoculated on September 26th. The one on the left was October 4th. Of the first five jars and 20 inoculation points, only 2 took probably due to my inexperience. 

Did something really stupid a couple of days ago. I get up first thing in morning still half asleep, put on coffee, visit bathroom when the terrarium is resting in the shower for the humidity. I start misting the cakes and after about five pumps I smell something and look down and see I'm spraying the cakes with glass cleaner instead of water!!!  Crap! I turned the shower on the cakes and reapplied vermiculite. Looks like no permanent damage done. Maybe some reduced yield which I deserve for such a bone headed mistake.

Anyway, I'm still on track for a "magical" Thanksgiving this year


----------



## Ku$hc0Wb0Y (Nov 4, 2010)

god damn i love fungi


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 5, 2010)

glShemp said:


> I hope this isn't bad etiquette posting my pic in someone else's thread, but came home from work today and checked my babies and WE HAVE PINS!
> 
> View attachment 1250693
> 
> ...


 GLASS CLEANER?!! Glad you caught it man. Sweet, I see the pins!


----------



## HowzerMD (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey kitty, what was your yield? LOL


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 6, 2010)

ugh.....i cant tell if you are being serious or not^^^^^^^
HowzerMD, go back a few pages.

although, i think you already know the yield


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 6, 2010)

"Yield is always increasing every day they grow"


----------



## ZenOne (Nov 6, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Thanks  So far all strains are good as the other. Havent tripped on each yet of course, but grow-wise I like them all. There's no harm in growing a bunch of strains of shrooms at once since they arent nutrient tempered like pot is and dont have different 'flower times' either. Grow all the strains man!
> 
> For the light I have right now it isnt pointed directly on anything except a bunch of clones. It makes the room white of course. The day sunlight is next to the bins as evident in the photos so that's the majority of the light they get. When I go in the new place in a dark room, it'll have christmas tree lights strung around the tubs. Unless I find another easy method, of course.



Awsome Thanks for the info! +rep Keep it uppp Girll


----------



## glShemp (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Kitty, since this thread is clearly epic status, I hope you don't mind me posting a picture here and there. I birthed a couple of cakes this morning and found some surprises gowing in the jar after cleaning the vermiculite off.

View attachment 1257375

Today just happens to be my day off, sooooo, down the hatch


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 8, 2010)

glShemp said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Kitty, since this thread is clearly epic status, I hope you don't mind me posting a picture here and there. I birthed a couple of cakes this morning and found some surprises gowing in the jar after cleaning the vermiculite off.
> 
> ...


Nice! Its great having early freebies.


----------



## PrimitiveArtist (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi researchkitty. I have a question for you if you've the time to answer. All else are welcome to answer as well. 

I'm scratching the surface on cultivating psilocybin mushrooms and would like to start growing very soon.. There is a huge demand for psilocybin where I am. However I've come to a halt in my research. From my understanding, it is possible to inoculate a substrate with a live culture. So I could go out and find a mushroom somewhere and use a live tissue sample to start growing. This is a bit risky in my opinion. 

Would you happen to know where I could find prints? or spore syringes? How would I go about attaining the basic ingredient is what it all boils down to. I'm also weary of purchasing from online sites because they just don't seem legitimate enough.. at least not for me.


----------



## weasels911 (Nov 8, 2010)

It has been mentioned a couple times in this thread already. http://www.ralphstersspores.com I just got a few new syringes from there last week.


----------



## glShemp (Nov 9, 2010)

glShemp said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Kitty, since this thread is clearly epic status, I hope you don't mind me posting a picture here and there. I birthed a couple of cakes this morning and found some surprises gowing in the jar after cleaning the vermiculite off.
> 
> ...


Morning after trip report. Wasn't a trip. Not enough dose. But I did get dosed. I was surprised that I had good enough concentration to read for a couple of hours and even did some cleaning. Spent the rest of the day playing the guitar and watched some videos. Everything was "enhanced". Smoked some oven-dried low THC lower leaves off of my plants. No alcohol. This morning feel great. Off to work.


----------



## Richie LxP (Nov 9, 2010)

Any more pic's kitty?


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 9, 2010)

Richie LxP said:


> Any more pic's kitty?


Nope! Quite frankly I did take some pictures yesterday, but the look exactly the same as the pictures I took before and before and before. 

Every time I update with 15 or so pictures, takes about 20 minutes total to sort, size, upload then type everything out.

I'll probably hold off on pictures until the new place begins construction or there's a problem or something worth showing.


----------



## glShemp (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's a pic I just took in my bathtub. I call it "Erection Day".


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 10, 2010)

glShemp said:


> Here's a pic I just took in my bathtub. I call it "Erection Day".
> 
> 
> View attachment 1259973


bahahahaha. good one! cuz it consists of Engrish and dick humor


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 10, 2010)

glShemp said:


> Here's a pic I just took in my bathtub. I call it "Erection Day".
> 
> 
> View attachment 1259973


 What strain are you growin?


----------



## dreamwalk (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like Penis Envy hahaha


----------



## glShemp (Nov 10, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> What strain are you growin?


It's B+. I was expecting skinny stalks. But the stalk on the big one is like an oak tree!

This morning:





Just now:




The big fat one is going right on the Thanksgiving Turkey


----------



## timeismoney1 (Nov 10, 2010)

ah good ol brf cakes  do you know your RH?


----------



## dreamwalk (Nov 10, 2010)

wow.. I feel kinda stupid now...haha.

Maybe I should have looked closer.


----------



## anthonee (Nov 10, 2010)

how long does it take for the mushrooms to grow from scratch like from the time u got em in the mail till when u could eat em i ve grown alot of bud and it takes atleast 2 months i was hoping this is alot faster


----------



## ANC (Nov 11, 2010)

about half that, my record is 26 days from spore to fruit...


----------



## glShemp (Nov 11, 2010)

> ah good ol brf cakes do you know your RH?


I know not of which you speak.




> how long does it take for the mushrooms to grow from scratch like from the time u got em in the mail till when u could eat em i ve grown alot of bud and it takes atleast 2 months i was hoping this is alot faster


That big, baseball bat of a fungus is from a cake that was inoculated on 9/20 and harvested on 11/11. The jar colonized very slowly because of the 4 inoculation points only one was successful due to my lack of experience.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Nov 11, 2010)

glShemp said:


> I know not of which you speak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rh meaning realitve humidity


----------



## anthonee (Nov 12, 2010)

were can i find that many jars?


----------



## glShemp (Nov 12, 2010)

timeismoney1 said:


> rh meaning realitve humidity


It's not ideal. It's dry outside now. I've got a humidifier in the bathroom and a pot of water evaporating in the kitchen. I mist the inside and outside of the terrarium and the surrounding surfaces but during sleep and when I'm away at work I'm sure the humidity is not ideal. So I'm pleasantly surprised with the harvest I'm getting. In the last 12 hours I've gotten more vigorous growth. Magic Thanksgiving, indeed!


----------



## glShemp (Nov 12, 2010)

anthonee said:


> were can i find that many jars?


Yer local hardware store or Amazon.com. I'm amused that when you search 1/2 pint wide mouth canning jars on Amazon it says "Customers who ordered this also ordered..." and it shows brown rice flower.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 12, 2010)

Amazon.com you can buy the wide mouth jars but they are like $17, much more expensive than if you called your lcoal walmart and have them sepcial order them for $9/dozen.


----------



## anthonee (Nov 12, 2010)

u said u payed like 450 for all the equipment is that including the spores? and if not how much are they? also how much money do u think u will end up making when your compelety done? im just tryin to do some math to see if growing shrooms is more profitable then bud


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 12, 2010)

anthonee said:


> u said u payed like 450 for all the equipment is that including the spores? and if not how much are they? also how much money do u think u will end up making when your compelety done? im just tryin to do some math to see if growing shrooms is more profitable then bud


Spores are bout $10 per syringe, and per syringe I can do a dozen cakes. So figure $80-$100 worth of spores actually used.

You'll be profitable on flush #1 of your first harvest. Its wicked cheap.


----------



## Dirtfree (Nov 12, 2010)

Im sorry if you already answered this but once you have your jar fully colinized can you take a peice of that and clone it into a different jar? That way you dont have to keep ordering spores. Will it continue to colinize the new jar? I am very interested in starting some shrooms! Thanks Dirtfree.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 12, 2010)

Dirtfree said:


> Im sorry if you already answered this but once you have your jar fully colinized can you take a peice of that and clone it into a different jar? That way you dont have to keep ordering spores. Will it continue to colinize the new jar? I am very interested in starting some shrooms! Thanks Dirtfree.


 yes you can, look up grain to grain. there are plenty of ways to keep shrooms going wtihout continually buying spores. liquid inoculation, cloning, collecting spores, grain to grain, isolation.


----------



## anthonee (Nov 12, 2010)

wow thats really cheap. have u eatin any of em yet?


----------



## glShemp (Nov 12, 2010)

Kitty,

If this is hijacking yer thread, just say so and I'll bug out. Or if you don't mind hopefully the troops will enjoy seeing my little harvest pictures while you take a rest before coming back with way better pictures.

Picture taken tonight when I came home from work:



Harvest so far:



Thank you to nature for these gifts.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 12, 2010)

As long as its PF TEK related its fine by me.  My pictures are always the same so variety si good!


----------



## TheOrganic (Nov 12, 2010)

Love the shrooms kitty! Your making me super jealous cause I had some shrooms from denver last week and made me think why buy when you can make yourself! And nice mary grow looks like you got your shit locked down. Check out my starting SCROG grow!


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 13, 2010)

TheOrganic said:


> Love the shrooms kitty! Your making me super jealous cause I had some shrooms from denver last week and made me think why buy when you can make yourself! And nice mary grow looks like you got your shit locked down. Check out my starting SCROG grow!


Thanks! It would cost one person under $20 to grow an entire cake, that'd include the spores, a bag to fruit them in, a jar, and even the brown rice verm and perlite. When you get 6 'servings' per cake each flush, that works!!!


----------



## asdf1 (Nov 13, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Thanks! It would cost one person under $20 to grow an entire cake, that'd include the spores, a bag to fruit them in, a jar, and even the brown rice verm and perlite. When you get 6 'servings' per cake each flush, that works!!!



What do you consider a "serving" (in dry weight)... I ask because I am going to be doing a shroom grow soon (got my spores today and all i need is the BRF) and i am not sure of dosage. I have only taken shrooms once and i took a little under an eigth dry, and i had a great time but deduced that they werent the best shrooms. I think heat got to em or something but i didnt trip as hard as i would have wanted to. So since you are using the same tek, what sort of trip would you expect off an eigth of your shrooms dried...


I just cant imagine 21 dry grams per flush per cake, and if that is average than I am gonna be overwhelmed with what im gonna get of 24 jars


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 13, 2010)

3.5g is a healthy starter serving. 2g is what you should give the girl who "doesnt want to lose control" and is generally the cunt of the group. For a great time, try 7-9g. For an even better time try 4g of aborts.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 14, 2010)

idk bout that...
people should be educated about mushroom dosage if they arnt used to it.
especially if they are fresh.

i think 3.5 grams cubensis dried is too much for someone who isnt quite used to it.
it may be a good dose, but NOT AT ONCE.
eat it through out the night, if you eat it all at once, you could get overwhelmed.
some people dont though. but you have been warned about dosing too much.
bad trips suck...

REMEMBER... you can always dose more, but you cannot "un-dose" what has already been dosed

you want a comfortable trip right?

i just hated when i was a noob and took to much and always had the thoughts...
"what have I done?"
"what am I doing in life?"
"Where am I going""
"I have made myself permanently stupid"

if this doees happen, you just gotta realize you are on a drug.

but this shouldnt happen to you anyways cuz you shouldnt dose a high dose you arnt comfortable with.


and a high dose for a noob can be anywhere from...3.5 grams - 5 grams dried. of cubensis.
5 grams would definitely keep anyone on their toes, no matter how used to tripping they are.

id keep a good comfortable dose around 1.5-2.5 grams dried. and if its not good enough an hour or two later...eat another gram or two


----------



## swizzlegrower (Nov 14, 2010)

this is correct


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 14, 2010)

I disagree, 3.5g is good starter size. You cant 'chase' mushrooms, you know by eating more and more if you want to trip harder, it doesnt work like that. The only drug I know of that you cant chase. After 3.5g if someone wants less next time, cool. If they are pussy enough to be a bitch on their first trip and all paranoid they werent ready to trip. Keep a cool mind and eat many mushrooms.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 14, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> I disagree, 3.5g is good starter size. You cant 'chase' mushrooms, you know by eating more and more if you want to trip harder, it doesnt work like that. The only drug I know of that you cant chase. After 3.5g if someone wants less next time, cool. If they are pussy enough to be a bitch on their first trip and all paranoid they werent ready to trip. Keep a cool mind and eat many mushrooms.


see thats your opinion.

you may have a "strong" mind but some people dont.

why do YOU use psychedelics kitty?


----------



## 420God (Nov 14, 2010)

I ate an entire eighth my first time shrooming, didn't know what to expect but I knew it couldn't hurt me.

Hour and a half later my couch grew arms and tried to hold me down, I finished out the trip in my closet in the dark with my bong, lol.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 14, 2010)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> see thats your opinion.
> 
> you may have a "strong" mind but some people dont.
> 
> why do YOU use psychedelics kitty?


Yep, purely opinion. I tried 2 grams my first time and wondered where the trip was. People do have different tolerances too.

Why do I trip? Its just fun as fuck.  Even better with a little ecstasy at the same time!


----------



## asdf1 (Nov 14, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> 3.5g is a healthy starter serving. 2g is what you should give the girl who "doesnt want to lose control" and is generally the cunt of the group. For a great time, try 7-9g. For an even better time try 4g of aborts.


So since i'm accurate on dosage your yielding 21 dry grams per flush per cake!!!!? At 150 cakes, 3 flushes per cake......... That adds up to your total dry weight as 9,450 dry grams..... WOW! 


My math is right i just double checked it.... Either your wrong about 6 dosages per flush per cake or you are going to be swimmming in shrooms. 

Lets figure out how much these are gonna be worth in money if sold... 

3.5 grams is worth about 20 bucks GENOROUSLY. so total weight (9450) divided by 3.5 equals 2700 eighth ounce 20 dollar sacs. 2700 times 20 bucks is.... 54000 DOLLARS!!!!!!!!


Something has got to be wrong here... but that math is correct.... Regardless congrats on your outstanding shroom grow..


----------



## asdf1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Rules of tripping.... (From the song The Last time I did Acid I Went Insane by Jeffery Lewis)

And the first rule of tripping was
Don't be with people you don't trust
The second rule of LSD
The rooftop is not a good place to be
The third rule is to be prepared
The fourth rule is to not get scared
The fifth rule is to stay serene
Turn off your mind and float downstream
The sixth rule's to have a good friend at hand
The seventh, I hope that you understand
Is not to look to deep into your soul
Or you might find a hideous, hopeless hole
Of hatred, hunger, infinite, idiot
Mindless, meaningless, nothingness, nothingness
Nothingness, nothingness, nothingness, nothingness
Nothingness, nothingness, nothingness, nothingness
Nothingness


It applies to all psychedelics. Regardless of dosage if you follow all the rules you'll have a good time...


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 14, 2010)

asdf1 said:


> So since i'm accurate on dosage your yielding 21 dry grams per flush per cake!!!!? At 150 cakes, 3 flushes per cake......... That adds up to your total dry weight as 9,450 dry grams..... WOW!
> 
> 
> My math is right i just double checked it.... Either your wrong about 6 dosages per flush per cake or you are going to be swimmming in shrooms.
> ...


I'm probably off in some aspect, but that was more just suggesting that regardless of your yield the first time, the first time pays for itself.

My yield was posted a few pages back, so feel free to do the math backwards to come up with the right numbers of servings.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 15, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Yep, purely opinion. I tried 2 grams my first time and wondered where the trip was. People do have different tolerances too.
> 
> Why do I trip? Its just fun as fuck.  Even better with a little ecstasy at the same time!


okay kitty, get some of them cambodians you just grew, eat 7 grams dried all at once in a peanut butter sandwich and wash it down with some grapefruit or orange juice. WITHOUT your MDMA.

and tell me how that was...


----------



## dankillerbs (Nov 15, 2010)

She is not yeilding 21dry grams from cakes, thats unheard of. Even the best growers with perfect conditions and isolated strains max out around 15 dry grams AFTER 3 flushes. Not trying to discredit this grow in any way, just pointing out that was deffinately a miscalculation. By the way, how are they doing Kitty? Any more contaminated cakes? How about the tub with holes on every side? Let me know.


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Nov 15, 2010)

wow i just looked through the whole thread i couldnt read ALL of it  awesome awesome setup im truly jealous I love me some shrooms but i cant get a hold of them anymore my person got busted so i think you just made me want to grow my own. thanks for sharing this awesome grow


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Nov 15, 2010)

i've watching/reading this thread almost since day one, and its probably the best shroom thread so far. lol, i check it out in the am and pm when i get home from work. hell of a job kitty, hopefully one day i'll have a set up like urs. 

on a side not......i knocked up 6,drinking glass with b+(i think they're called tumblers,not sure) last suday and they're starting to colonize!!! so far no contams. this is my very first grow. but i did a lot of reading researching and stuff and kinda mixed together some of the "how to's" and kitty's example also. no pics yet cuz its just some whire fuzz....but when i think its worth posting i will..

thanks to all u guys and gals for the help,pics,info,and the answers to all the quest. I and others post... love this site


----------



## anthonee (Nov 15, 2010)

when u putting new pictures up


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 15, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> She is not yeilding 21dry grams from cakes, thats unheard of. Even the best growers with perfect conditions and isolated strains max out around 15 dry grams AFTER 3 flushes. Not trying to discredit this grow in any way, just pointing out that was deffinately a miscalculation. By the way, how are they doing Kitty? Any more contaminated cakes? How about the tub with holes on every side? Let me know.


Well I got 45 grams dry from two cakes...... so not unheard of, cause now you've heard


----------



## dankillerbs (Nov 16, 2010)

Let's see some pics darth. Because, yes I've "heard" lots of things before that aren't true.


----------



## dankillerbs (Nov 16, 2010)

By the way, how are they doing Kitty? Any more contaminated cakes? How about the tub with holes on every side? Let me know.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 16, 2010)

look through my pf classic pin porn thread i didn't post every time it had a flush but it should have been updated to about the 7th flush but those are the two cakes im talking about bro, proof is in the pudding

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/362875-pf-classics-pin-porn.html


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 18, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> By the way, how are they doing Kitty? Any more contaminated cakes? How about the tub with holes on every side? Let me know.


The tub with holes on every side did no different than tubs with holes on only the lateral four sides. Sorry, you lost that one.

All of the cakes are in the trash, I moved a few days ago 650 miles to facilitate a new grow op so rather than transport the cakes (which were in flush #3), they went in the garbage.  Currently there's zero cakes, and the next attempt will be a BULK attempt but I have a lot of other pot work first to do.


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 18, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> Let's see some pics darth. Because, yes I've "heard" lots of things before that aren't true.


Darth usually photographs everything. You can generally believe everything he says to be accurate, I've never seen him wrong in any way shape or form here yet. There's people here who are mushroom gods (Darth, ANC etc) and then people here who are mushroom munchkins like dankill and that other guy doing popcorn.  Munchkins are gods in training, but still question things too much or put out ideas when they arent really right for the environment.  (Take it as a funny joke, if insulted, take it as a funny joke, if still insulted, fuck you!)


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 18, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> The tub with holes on every side did no different than tubs with holes on only the lateral four sides. Sorry, you lost that one.


prove it....

ya know, dakillerherbs was the ONLY one that tried to give you advice but you are too good for advice.

sure, you cultivated a lot of dank mushrooms but like he said before...
you could do WAY better if you used his advice.


id start being a little nicer and take peoples advice instead of thinking you are the shit.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 18, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> There's people here who are mushroom gods (Darth, ANC etc)


yeah... and you arnt one of them.
maybe you could be too if you got off your high horse


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 18, 2010)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> prove it....
> 
> ya know, dakillerherbs was the ONLY one that tried to give you advice but you are too good for advice.
> 
> ...





HeatlessBBQ said:


> yeah... and you arnt one of them.
> maybe you could be too if you got off your high horse


Sounds like someone needs a WAAAAAAaaaaaambulance. I am not a mushroom god, never said I was, and even asked for help in post #1.  You must have also missed the part where it was a joking statement (even though I emphasized it 3 times, you just cant read).

The reason I'm on a high horse is because I can be. I'm the girl I always wanted to be and I dont owe anything to anyone and never hurt a soul in my life. Sounds like YOU might have some esteem issues to deal with, you've been very angry ever since I suggested mushroom dosages, contrary to your suggestions of dosages. Get over it, move on. Quit being a whiny bitch and just get out of the thread or start to become constructive instead of making people defensive like you are right now. You cant phase me, you wont anger me, you cant get on my nerves, they are made of steel. I will be a mushroom god one day, and expect you to bow when the heavens rejoice and praise me. Hows that for a high horse, sally?  Check out my pot grow journal for other examples of people who try to be trolls. I'll just keep bashing you in every time (and win!), so just stop and move on.

Cheers =)


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 18, 2010)

RK-LOL funny shit.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 18, 2010)

Dont mess with the kitty


----------



## justlearning73 (Nov 18, 2010)

hell no that kitty has claws.LOL


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 18, 2010)

i wasnt criticizing you.

THIS IS THE FUCKING INTERNET. im all laughs right now girl.

all i was stating is that i think its pathetic how you push aside someones critique to help you and passively think you are god.

i hope youd actually take a friends helping hand in real life. im def. not your friend though.



im glad i read every single post on this thread because i ACTUALLY took dankillerbs advice and understand the science behind cultivating mushrooms.

just admit you were a lazy ass and didnt want to make another terrarium with air holes on ALL sides of the box...

damn Canadian bitches.

FYI....i am a LEO.


----------



## windytodai (Nov 18, 2010)

You need to come up with a better method of growing shrooms. You're wasting your money doing it that way.


----------



## dankillerbs (Nov 19, 2010)

So you ask for peoples help, but when someone gives it they are a munchkin and a troll??? Im sorry, I really never ment for your thread to turn into this... I thought I was kindly making suggestion to help you out, I never said to do it my way because its the only way you'll get fruits... Next time i'll reply like the rest of the RIU'er with nothing intelligent or helpful to say like, "wow, dat a kick ass shrroom grow Kitty, my dawg grew some phat caps one time, we got hella fucked up!"

Kitty, you should know being a cultivator that any joe shmoe can harvest SOMETHING from a plant... but only the ones who understand the science and follow proven techniques are going to really succeed with large yeilds and a superior product. Its the same with mycology... I was just trying to help you understand the science and maximize your production... I know i'd want to maximize mine If I spent that much on spores, totes, BRF, verm, and jars. 

I could send you a dozen links with the creator of the "shotgun FC" telling people how it works and why holes are required on ALL sides. Its science, and it took him years to settle on that design... It is designed to provide the same environment throughout the whole tub, for EVERY cake, not just 3/4 of them. I saw from your pics and posts that not every cake in each tub was preforming well... That may be fine with you but I would want them all thriving! The reason some fail is because they dont get the same conditions throughout the tub... think about it, it was the EXACT SAME MYC that went into the tub... but you just think those cakes must be duds, right??? Guarentee the ones not pinning well are the ones that contam'd first also. Its because of lack of FAE! Also, there is no possible way every cakes is getting the same RH% in the "KITTY Fruiting Chamber". 

Also, your "side by side" "test" with the "true shotgun" and the "kitty chambers" are void if you just stacked it on the top of the rest of your tubs. It requires open airspace BENEATH the chamber which it wouldnt get when stacked on your other totes. You'd know that if you followed the tek.

Basically my biggest point that I tried to get across is FAE! Once at the fruiting stage it is THE MOST IMPORTANT of pinning triggers and is THE ONLY means of comtaminate prevention. PERIOD. So how could more holes do anything but good?

You can belive that I dont know shit if you want, Im not here to impress people... Just spreading proven knowledge. But we can get back to complimenting you on an impressive first grow, instead of trying to help you make it better. Guess my advise is not worthy because of my RIU rank.

Honestly you really did great for a first time. My first few attempt were complete failures before I actually learned the science behind it. Im sure yours will be even better too once you choose to understand it.

People dont really post on RIU as a means to expand thier knowledge, they just wanna show off and they strive for thier +rep as if they are superior beings for impressing a bunch of kids on the internet. 

Anyways, im on a quest for knowledge not name calling so i'll leave this thread be if you dont like my input.

Peace!

P.S. Thanks HeatlessBBQ! Glad someone learned something!


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 19, 2010)

Just for the record, I didnt read either of your replies, and probably wont. Stop typing, your wasting your time, really. =P All I see in your walls of text is "blah blah blah bitch bitch bitch wah wah wah". Feel free to continue wasting your time trying to insult me, however it really wont work. Back to mushrooms.............


----------



## mojoganjaman (Nov 19, 2010)

lots of misinformation in this thread...but it was fun reading...))


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 19, 2010)

mojoganjaman said:


> lots of misinformation in this thread...but it was fun reading...))


And your reply was about as useless as any misinformation would be. Thanks for wasting post #326 & #327 on it!  Glad you got your post count up, though.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 19, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> And your reply was about as useless as any misinformation would be. Thanks for wasting post #326 & #327 on it!  Glad you got your post count up, though.


 Don't go get your panties in a bunch. (Take it as a funny joke, if insulted, take it as a funny joke, if still insulted, fuck you!)


----------



## mr.notsogreenthumb (Nov 19, 2010)

Well I&#8217;m not even going to try and read through all the bitching and moaning cause all I want to know is how much have you harvested so far? and how potent is the strain you are growing?

P.S I have never shroomed so can&#8217;t give any advise but holy hell, with all those bottles you will probably be talking to the fairies for the next 2 years.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Nov 19, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> And your reply was about as useless as any misinformation would be. Thanks for wasting post #326 & #327 on it!  Glad you got your post count up, though.



nice...12 jars per syringe....bulk is hard...yep...you da bomb!!!!!...you have a general idea...but refuse to acknowledge sound advice...then cry like a lil' school girl who has dropped her icecream on the playground when called on it...pretty simple...you are an "I know it all"...your b/f must be braindead to not see thru your veil of insecurity...but hey...grow your own way...its what this hobby is all about...as for my post count....sorry...not a post whore like some...cheers


----------



## dankillerbs (Nov 19, 2010)

Haha, if you'd actually read it you would see that I complimented you in that response. 
Anyways, good luck improvising on any bulk methods. Peace!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 19, 2010)

+rep dankillerb


----------



## asdf1 (Nov 19, 2010)

everybody needs to chilll the fuck out!!!1

Theres no perfect way to do anything and by all means this is probally not the best method of growing bulk. But like she said she tried a small grow and wanted to use the same method on a bigger scale. So fuckin let her. Advice needs to be appreciated but if a person isnt ready to do a real bulk grow rather than essentially a large amount of small grows than who are you to judge. People learn and take steps in that. A first time grower who buys a 400w HPS is wasting his or her money. You cant expect everybody to do it your way.


This grow was an interesting read, im sorry it got cut short. but by no means is it the best bulk method and by no means is it not worth reading. Innovation is how you learn. Try something it works or doesnt and try something new. Just because there are proven better ways it doesnt mean its a waste of time to try it a different way.

Dont make growing anything a hobby where there are specific ways to do it with no improvising. 

Nobodys right or wrong. We should just appreciate that somebody would share their grow with the community to help everyone else learn....


----------



## thelightison (Nov 22, 2010)

I figured this thread was long dead, but I dropped by anyway. Kitty was a big help in teaching me something about growing shrooms; so, props to you. But still I am glad I did read-up cuz I am still laughing my ass off about calling for a WHHHAAAAAMBULANCE!!! that is some hilarious shit!


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 25, 2010)

About half of the new grow-pot room is setup, the mushrooms are still the last priority over installing new buckets all day long. We'll be at 15,000 watts by the end of next week and expected use of about 20-24kW in total...... As for the few questions on yield, it's back buried in here. I learned a lot, and have a good idea what I want to do next run, even as far as the automation is concerned when considering the amount of fruiting square footage......

Back to drywall and screws for a few more hours..........


----------



## joeyjams (Nov 25, 2010)

where do i order spores?


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 25, 2010)

joeyjams said:


> where do i order spores?


Been asked and answered 5 times already in this thread. Re-read.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 26, 2010)

joeyjams said:


> where do i order spores?


 http://www.ralphstersspores.com


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 30, 2010)

Hows the new place coming along?


----------



## joeyjams (Nov 30, 2010)

need help. where do i order spores from?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 30, 2010)

read above two fucking posts jackass


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 30, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> Hows the new place coming along?


Gettin there! Got 7 lights setup but only 4 of them flowering stuff, about 180 clones just started veg a few days ago and another 8 1000w lamps/ballasts/reflectors on the way with 16 cap ebb/grow buckets per 1000w light for them.......

Never did electric work before, but wired up a 16 outlet 240v panel. Will find out soon if it works or shocks the shit out of me. 

I'm considering scrapping the individual grow threads in favor of a single "Kittys Commercial" grow thread that just shows whatever is growing whether it be shrooms, weed, or both (most likely ). I think that most pot growers who want a few extra bucks should really consider mushrooms on the side. Costs are inexpensive, can be done in a large or small amount, and they benefit from the same light present so much in veg rooms =)

I'll tell ya what, having a commercial space with so much room is quite the change from a basement in an old house in the mountains. Its like having a job again.





HeatlessBBQ said:


> read above two fucking posts jackass


See, now I like you.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 30, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Gettin there! Got 7 lights setup but only 4 of them flowering stuff, about 180 clones just started veg a few days ago and another 8 1000w lamps/ballasts/reflectors on the way with 16 cap ebb/grow buckets per 1000w light for them.......
> 
> Never did electric work before, but wired up a 16 outlet 240v panel. Will find out soon if it works or shocks the shit out of me.
> 
> ...


Yea i hear ya...i find myself upping my load every grow. My pf jars are about 20-90 percent. week two ends thursday


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 30, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> Yea i hear ya...i find myself upping my load every grow. My pf jars are about 20-90 percent. week two ends thursday


Sounds like you re-started the batch? Popcorn still or PF Tek or other? Learn any hard/weird lessons your first time'round?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Nov 30, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Gettin there! Got 7 lights setup but only 4 of them flowering stuff, about 180 clones just started veg a few days ago and another 8 1000w lamps/ballasts/reflectors on the way with 16 cap ebb/grow buckets per 1000w light for them.......
> 
> Never did electric work before, but wired up a 16 outlet 240v panel. Will find out soon if it works or shocks the shit out of me.
> 
> ...


bahahaha!!!
=D

no hard feelings. =P

i wanna see some pictures of above setup


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 30, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Sounds like you re-started the batch? Popcorn still or PF Tek or other? Learn any hard/weird lessons your first time'round?


 yes restarted pftek in half pints. i also did a liquid culture with two different strains which turned out a success. i inoculated a few pint jars with the lc. yea...some good lessons were learned!

did you ever run into gas exchange problems? some say you can flip the jars but only once. i took 3 of the 12 jars and flipped em...i will compare to see if it makes a difference. 
how long did u wait till after 100 percent colonization? did pinning occur inside jars?


----------



## researchkitty (Nov 30, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> yes restarted pftek in half pints. i also did a liquid culture with two different strains which turned out a success. i inoculated a few pint jars with the lc. yea...some good lessons were learned!
> 
> did you ever run into gas exchange problems? some say you can flip the jars but only once. i took 3 of the 12 jars and flipped em...i will compare to see if it makes a difference.
> how long did u wait till after 100 percent colonization? did pinning occur inside jars?


Most jars had some pinning in them. Soon as the mycellium colonizes the bottom of the jars, they are ready to be dunked. I dont know about flipping the jars, but I think that if the holes are on the top are now upside down on a flat plane then air cant exchange and that would be bad. I also dont see a reason to let gravity stop the mycellium growing down since jars are innoculated from the top, flipping seems like it would be counter productive for those reasons but I've again never tried it......................

New grow journal thread is started https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/388778-kittys-commercial-grow-op-bigger.html


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 1, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> Most jars had some pinning in them. Soon as the mycellium colonizes the bottom of the jars, they are ready to be dunked. I dont know about flipping the jars, but I think that if the holes are on the top are now upside down on a flat plane then air cant exchange and that would be bad. I also dont see a reason to let gravity stop the mycellium growing down since jars are inoculated from the top, flipping seems like it would be counter productive for those reasons but I've again never tried it......................
> 
> New grow journal thread is started https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/388778-kittys-commercial-grow-op-bigger.html


 a few of the jars that are colonizing fastest started colonization at the bottom of the jars. i followed the lets grow mushrooms video and he says to inoculate to the side of the jar...this is so the spore solution runs down the side of the jar and colonization starts at bottom (i think). the ones that are starting at top or near the center haven't progressed as much. i have read a few articles explaining how flipping the jars provides gas exchange. co2 is heavier than air so it will basically fill the jar throughout time. by flipping them you are reversing that and the co2 seeps out from below. they say to only flip once so you dont disturb the vermiculite protection layer, any contams that are being blocked by the verm layer have potential to be stirred up and allowed in. gotta flip at the right time i think.


----------



## TheOrganic (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm sorry your sweet thread has been fucked by jackasses. I didn't even read all that bullshit fuck them.

Kitty good too here you move is a good one. So what about the cakes there is more good luck on your grow. Will be following like always. Good LUCK!!


----------



## spookie child (Dec 1, 2010)

just sat here for 2.5 hours reading all 35 pages of this thread and all i can say is Oh My Wow.....amazing shit . i have a buddy that is cultivating shrooms and i think im gonna grab a few jars from him so i can try my hand at this . thanks for all the info . +rep


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 1, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> a few of the jars that are colonizing fastest started colonization at the bottom of the jars. i followed the lets grow mushrooms video and he says to inoculate to the side of the jar...this is so the spore solution runs down the side of the jar and colonization starts at bottom (i think). the ones that are starting at top or near the center haven't progressed as much. i have read a few articles explaining how flipping the jars provides gas exchange. co2 is heavier than air so it will basically fill the jar throughout time. by flipping them you are reversing that and the co2 seeps out from below. they say to only flip once so you dont disturb the vermiculite protection layer, any contams that are being blocked by the verm layer have potential to be stirred up and allowed in. gotta flip at the right time i think.


I still wouldnt flip em.  If they colonized on the bottom of the jars using a brown rice flour/verm/water miture, then you injected TOO MANY spores into the jar. When you innoculate them, you only need a few drops! Only takes two spores to make mycellium in a jar, and if you get a dozen jars from one syringe your doing just right. This would be of the half pint size jars, of course...... All of mine colonize from the top and they spider down to the bottom towards the end and connect and voila -- cake is done.

I dont know if your method is right, wrong, or neutral, I just dont see an actual advantage to it yet. Keep us posted for sure, you've got a decent control group goin on. =)


----------



## dankillerbs (Dec 1, 2010)

"I'm sorry your sweet thread has been fucked by jackasses. I didn't even read all that bullshit fuck them."

... I agree, anyone trying to offer help is a complete jackass! What right do those assholes have to come in here and offer advice rather than just telling Kitty how cool she is! Seriously, get a life Dankillerbs


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 1, 2010)

i love dankillerbs .

yo man, i dont care what anyone says. and you shouldnt either...
YOU have the knowledge of growing mushrooms in the most efficient way possible.
i have learned the most about cultivating mushrooms from this guy!^^^^
and once you put the pieces together on what advice he gives you, growing mushrooms is simple as hell!!!

im using the advice from him in this journal thread on my mushroom grow...
if interested, please check it out...

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/386647-pf-tek-shotgun-terrarium-gt.html


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 1, 2010)

No more penis contests, lets get back to shroom talking.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 1, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> I still wouldnt flip em.  If they colonized on the bottom of the jars using a brown rice flour/verm/water miture, then you injected TOO MANY spores into the jar. When you innoculate them, you only need a few drops! Only takes two spores to make mycellium in a jar, and if you get a dozen jars from one syringe your doing just right. This would be of the half pint size jars, of course...... All of mine colonize from the top and they spider down to the bottom towards the end and connect and voila -- cake is done.
> 
> I dont know if your method is right, wrong, or neutral, I just dont see an actual advantage to it yet. Keep us posted for sure, you've got a decent control group goin on. =)


 I only used 1cc of spore water per jar. I used 4 port lids with .25 cc per each hole. If you look at the lets grow mushrooms video, you will see his mycelium starts at the bottom as well. They say the bottom is the hardest part to inoculate, starting culture at the bottom takes care of this...ill let you know if the flipping helped.


----------



## dankillerbs (Dec 1, 2010)

Actually that's a good idea Kitty, let's all get some penis envy spores and see who can grow the biggest one! 

Anyways, Aeviaanah... As Kitty said you shouldn't have to flip your jars... some people report it helping to finish colonize thier jars but if your jars are slow you need to figure out why that is... Your mix could be too wet, they may not be getting enough gas exchange(where are you keeping them?), or you may have just packed the jars too tight...Also, you need to just buy a syringe from a good vendor... Stop trying to make your syringes from a print or trying to make an LC, those are advanced procedures and should not be attempted by someone who has never even colonized a BRF cake.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 1, 2010)

dankillerbs said:


> Actually that's a good idea Kitty, let's all get some penis envy spores and see who can grow the biggest one!
> 
> Anyways, Aeviaanah... As Kitty said you shouldn't have to flip your jars... some people report it helping to finish colonize thier jars but if your jars are slow you need to figure out why that is... Your mix could be too wet, they may not be getting enough gas exchange(where are you keeping them?), or you may have just packed the jars too tight...Also, you need to just buy a syringe from a good vendor... Stop trying to make your syringes from a print or trying to make an LC, those are advanced procedures and should not be attempted by someone who has never even colonized a BRF cake.


I have plenty of prints to make my own syringes and it has proved to be a success. My lc was also successful, i dont see the problem. Theres not much too it man...just be sterile and dont get all bent out of shape if the jars contam. 

The jars werent stalling i just thought id flip 3 of 12 to see if it makes a noticeable difference, probably not a good move but i did it anyway. I am at the end of week 2 and about 90 percent colonized on most jars, i think i am doing just fine.


----------



## jfa916 (Dec 1, 2010)

dam im subs great job


----------



## jfa916 (Dec 1, 2010)

i have a question if you dont mind me adking is shrooms a type of mushroom or is that what you call mushrooms
also how much does a quarter go for i know someone selling them for $40 a quarter is that a good price?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 1, 2010)

40 a quarter is good price, shrooms is slang term for mushrooms


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 1, 2010)

jfa916 said:


> i have a question if you dont mind me adking is shrooms a type of mushroom or is that what you call mushrooms
> also how much does a quarter go for i know someone selling them for $40 a quarter is that a good price?


"are you a cop" XD
just kidding my friend 



DarthD3vl said:


> 40 a quarter is good price, shrooms is slang term for mushrooms


agreed, 40 bones for 7 grams is a damn good deal to me =]


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 1, 2010)

$1400/lb is where prices are here for wholesale...........


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 2, 2010)

shit!!!
id bump that shit up to 1800 a pound or even 2Gs in my area.

but even if i cropped a pound of boomers, id be happy with a grand. =]


----------



## dankillerbs (Dec 2, 2010)

"I have plenty of prints to make my own syringes and it has proved to be a success. My lc was also successful, i dont see the problem. Theres not much too it man...just be sterile and dont get all bent out of shape if the jars contam." - Aeviaanah

I'm actually happier with a 99% success rate rather than just being ok with contamination. Not only is it dissapointing and a waste of time and money, but it puts future attempts at risk of failing also. Anyways, if everythings going fine then all power to you, but I'm just saying making syringes and LC's(that are contam free) are not for the average begginer and if you stuck with a pre made syringe you would have a better sucess rate... Anyways, have you even gotten to the point of fruiting anything you made from LC or print?


----------



## jfa916 (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks people i always taught shrooms was a strain im going to buy some and try it and maybe grow them if i like them 
good luck on your shrooms kitty


----------



## wanabe (Dec 4, 2010)

im intersted in growing mushrooms soon and this looks great


----------



## wanabe (Dec 4, 2010)

by the way im subd


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Dec 4, 2010)

i just put 6 brf cakes into my fruiting chamber today, first grow for me. so far so good,hope they fruit well


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 5, 2010)

Senor SmokeAlot said:


> i just put 6 brf cakes into my fruiting chamber today, first grow for me. so far so good,hope they fruit well


As long as you dunked them for 24 hours then rolled with dry vermiculite and then have good conditions, you should be golden! Feel free to post a pic too, PF TEK posts arent considered hijacking unless they have popcorn in em


----------



## asdf1 (Dec 5, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> As long as you dunked them for 24 hours then rolled with dry vermiculite and then have good conditions, you should be golden! Feel free to post a pic too, PF TEK posts arent considered hijacking unless they have popcorn in em


any chance there are any pics of your final harvest... and what was the final weight on your whole grow...

I'm possibly mixing up some substrate tonight a cooking on wednesday. but im going out of town the 17th through 19th... theres no reason i would need to be around during those dates given that i innoculate this wednesday, right? I just thought i'd ask a more experienced person so i could be sure.

What is the best environment for the jars to colonize. About a month ago i set up my shotgun terrarium to try misting and fanning and make sure it stays humid and it did so i stopped misting and let the perlite mostly dry out. If i put a heating pad in there and turned it on low then put my jars in would that be a good environment for them. Or would the surface of the heating pad be too hot for the jars. What is the max temp jars can handle and if the heating pad was too hot would a folded up towel work to keep the jars from getting too hot?

I hate to overload you with questions but it helps to get an experienced opinion.


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Dec 5, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> As long as you dunked them for 24 hours then rolled with dry vermiculite and then have good conditions, you should be golden! Feel free to post a pic too, PF TEK posts arent considered hijacking unless they have popcorn in em


 
yea i dunked them in distilled water, i had some left over, and submerged for a lil over 24hrs,then rinsed and rolled in dry verm. put them in the chamber and now they're in my closet, which is a lil colder then i had anticipated, so i got a lil space/room heater thing in there. 

ques. though....do i have to re-hydrate my perlite often, my rh is about 70-80, i need 95+ right? do i remove the cakes,with a latex glove, pour some water and then cake back in? its all been smooth sailding so far,i'd be really upset if i lost some cakes during fruiting. 

p.s. damn that perlite is messy right out the bag. i was gonna rinse the dry perlite in the shower but it made a mess,haha,so i sent in my back yard to do it,now theres a bunch of lil white dots on the lawn.hehe


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 5, 2010)

asdf1 said:


> any chance there are any pics of your final harvest... and what was the final weight on your whole grow...
> 
> I'm possibly mixing up some substrate tonight a cooking on wednesday. but im going out of town the 17th through 19th... theres no reason i would need to be around during those dates given that i innoculate this wednesday, right? I just thought i'd ask a more experienced person so i could be sure.
> 
> ...


Since I had so many bags I tossed from molding from not being dried properly (pre-dehydrator) and bags were awarded to customers in between too, I'm not really sure what the final weight was. Keep in mind too, only 2 flushes, and then cakes went in the trash for moving reasons.

Dont cook the substrate until the day before you innoculate. All that will happen is the moisture will slowly escape and it'll be harder to colonize without going bone dry.

Heating the jars to colonize isnt necessary. Just leave them at room temperature and wrap a bath towel around the jars to insulate them a little bit. More heat will cook em and kill your jars.

Check out "Let's Grow Mushrooms" on youtube.com and that'll give you a step by step tutorial.



Senor SmokeAlot said:


> yea i dunked them in distilled water, i had some left over, and submerged for a lil over 24hrs,then rinsed and rolled in dry verm. put them in the chamber and now they're in my closet, which is a lil colder then i had anticipated, so i got a lil space/room heater thing in there.
> 
> ques. though....do i have to re-hydrate my perlite often, my rh is about 70-80, i need 95+ right? do i remove the cakes,with a latex glove, pour some water and then cake back in? its all been smooth sailding so far,i'd be really upset if i lost some cakes during fruiting.
> 
> p.s. damn that perlite is messy right out the bag. i was gonna rinse the dry perlite in the shower but it made a mess,haha,so i sent in my back yard to do it,now theres a bunch of lil white dots on the lawn.hehe


Perlite sucks to rinse, I've yet to find a good solution for that but I will, dammit! 

I was re-hydrating the perlite every 7 days AND whenever the cakes got swapped out for a flush. For re-hydrating I just rinsed the perlite out and put it back in the drawers, and then the cakes back on it again. Only takes a few minutes to do.


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Dec 7, 2010)

should the perlite be wet to the touch...when i get home from work the perlie feels dry but i do have water dropelts on the walls of chamber,not all sides though. i've been misting and fanin, christmas light on alomost 12 on 12 off.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 7, 2010)

i have a theory....

i dont know if i'm correct but maybe i am...

i think you may have too many holes. try taping up some and see if that raises your Relative Humidity.

=]


----------



## BuddhaC (Dec 7, 2010)

Researchkitty, for whatever reason I can't message you so I'll just ask here? What model and cost was the dehydrator did you use?

P.S. Great thread, +rep.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 8, 2010)

Nesco is the brand, there's a few amazon links tot he model, but any Nesco brand would work.


----------



## louie1010 (Dec 8, 2010)

Kitty just looked at all the pages very nice impressive. Can you tell me why you dunk cakes into water after colonization? Also is that water tap, distilled, or boiled? Thanks My bad I see it is distilled, can you tell me is this step necassary? Or can you just put the cakes in fruiting chamber as is?


----------



## purple stanky (Dec 8, 2010)

you will get more flushes. bigger flushes. and yes it is nessesary. you do it to rehydrate the cake
after it has fully colonized.


----------



## flawlesscrew (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey I have read lots of your post and plan on reading all of them when I have more time, they have given me the energy to try this project again. I thought it was impossible to do this stuff!!!!!!!!! I noticed in your posts you said your from canada and you have mentioned living in the mountains so that leads me to believe your from bc? The reason I ask is have you ever thought about selling just the mushroom spawn? I would like to try this project but like you said some people would rather buy clones then then grow a mother plant and so on and so on. I'm currently trying to get some company that sells kits to sell it to me but dealing with some of these people is difficult because they all are so sketched out and don't like to talk about certain things. I have endless amounts of space and a HUGE demand. I live in Mission if you can help that would be great if not thats ok too your post have done enough to at least get me excited about trying one more time.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 10, 2010)

flawlesscrew said:


> Hey I have read lots of your post and plan on reading all of them when I have more time, they have given me the energy to try this project again. I thought it was impossible to do this stuff!!!!!!!!! I noticed in your posts you said your from canada and you have mentioned living in the mountains so that leads me to believe your from bc? The reason I ask is have you ever thought about selling just the mushroom spawn? I would like to try this project but like you said some people would rather buy clones then then grow a mother plant and so on and so on. I'm currently trying to get some company that sells kits to sell it to me but dealing with some of these people is difficult because they all are so sketched out and don't like to talk about certain things. I have endless amounts of space and a HUGE demand. I live in Mission if you can help that would be great if not thats ok too your post have done enough to at least get me excited about trying one more time.


Sorry man, cant reveal where I actually am, and certainly MUST refuse ANY request for ANY transactions on the Internet. That's a big no-no to the RIU rules and could place you, and/or me at risk. Check the rules you signed up for and good luck on the site....


----------



## flawlesscrew (Dec 10, 2010)

sorry new here  Didn't do a whole lot of reading on here


----------



## BuddhaC (Dec 10, 2010)

www.ralphstersspores.com
http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/pictures/mmgg01.htm
http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/pictures/mgg04.htm
To extract spores from a mother plant you put a syringe in the stem of a fruiting specimen and pull. At least from what I heard, but sounds plausible.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 10, 2010)

hahaha

there is so many sketch asses on these kinda forums


----------



## jhopkins34 (Dec 10, 2010)

Badass grow kitty! rep you if I could, but gotta spread more around. And fuck I wish I could still find shrooms at 20 an 1/8th, in the past two years prices have gone sky high down south, I'm lucky to find some bomb shrooms at 10 a gram, usually have to pay 15


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 10, 2010)

You can find them for near free, just grow a tub full. A single tub is super inexpensive to produce!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 10, 2010)

I just found this thread and read most of it. Totally Absorbing. Kitty you are so awesome. I appreciate your time in composing this terrific map of how to grow. You make it easy and fun. Good luck in all your endeveavors.


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 10, 2010)

jwop said:


> are these getting natural light? ... or do they even really need light?


Very poorly demonstrated by my photographs, there are windows directly behind the tubs.  Daylight, my friend, daylight.

If you have an environment where natural lighting isnt possible, just string up some white christmas tree lights. Keep em on a few hours a day that's all they need. They arent light hogs like marijuana, they require very little, but enough so they know what direction to grow. Cool white light (aka christmas tree white or flouro white) are what seems to work the best according to most grow guides...........


----------



## Karmapuff (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry if this question has been asked but whats the best way to clone? Im going to be growing soon but don't want to bother buying prints again. I googled some methods but would like to ask you for the best method


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 11, 2010)

Karmapuff said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked but whats the best way to clone? Im going to be growing soon but don't want to bother buying prints again. I googled some methods but would like to ask you for the best method


Spore Prints are very inexpensive to make. Just flip upside down the cap of a mushroom over aluminum foil and let it sit for a day. When you remove it, the foil looks like the mushroom kissed it with a bunch of spores. It takes no more than 30 seconds to do. YouTube "make spore print".


----------



## Commander Rainbow Veins (Dec 20, 2010)

I think I just creamed my pants on the very first post XD


----------



## wanabe (Dec 21, 2010)

any updates kitty?


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 21, 2010)

Nope! Working on the pot part these days......... Mushrooms is last, but I'm halfway there!  


click me -------------> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/388778-kittys-commercial-grow-op-bigger.html <-------------------


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Dec 21, 2010)

got any sisters? haha just kidding no disrepect, but DAMN!!, thats some serious work and commitment. ur mushroom guide got me pumped on growing them. lookin this grow op got me thinkin.ummm. na, no way i can pull that one but nice work. dont get caught with all ur...hobbies there. 

oh and dont mean to toot my horn,TOOT TOOOOT, but i got some pins/pin heads growing, my first. thanks too all ur good info and write up.


----------



## noobdestroyer (Dec 21, 2010)

Senor SmokeAlot said:


> yea i dunked them in distilled water, i had some left over, and submerged for a lil over 24hrs,then rinsed and rolled in dry verm. put them in the chamber and now they're in my closet, which is a lil colder then i had anticipated, so i got a lil space/room heater thing in there.
> 
> ques. though....do i have to re-hydrate my perlite often, my rh is about 70-80, i need 95+ right? do i remove the cakes,with a latex glove, pour some water and then cake back in? its all been smooth sailding so far,i'd be really upset if i lost some cakes during fruiting.
> 
> p.s. damn that perlite is messy right out the bag. i was gonna rinse the dry perlite in the shower but it made a mess,haha,so i sent in my back yard to do it,now theres a bunch of lil white dots on the lawn.hehe


whats the point of rolling in verm after the dunk?


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 21, 2010)

noobdestroyer said:


> whats the point of rolling in verm after the dunk?


It provides a fresh surface for the mycellium cake underneath, and encourages pins to form through it.


----------



## wanabe (Dec 21, 2010)

hahahhaah im subd on your mj grow as well its the biggest ive seen lol


----------



## noobdestroyer (Dec 22, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> It provides a fresh surface for the mycellium cake underneath, and encourages pins to form through it.


if we have a white myc. cake it would form pins all over it correct? it would make sense to me if we were trying to make a bigger cake, the myc would spread through the new verm. but if the cake is the size we want,and will shoot out mush all around it as is, i dont understand adding more verm now. just seems like it would be exposed to more potential contamination time. and if the cake will sprout as is, whats the extra verm doing? thanks fun post-weed-learned preharvest project


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 23, 2010)

first off your verm should not have contams on it, you can bake it in the oven to make sure, second the cake once fully colonized is nearly impossible to contam, the verm provideds extra moisture for the cakes, cakes expell much of there internal moisture into the shrooms as they grow having more moisture allows the cakes to utilize more moisture to grow larger or more pins while not fully drying out the cake. im sure there are other reasons to but im tired and high and brain is little frazzled cause i dropped some cid two nights ago


----------



## dankies (Jan 23, 2011)

cool beans man. Inspiring as I have wanted to do a big grow since botany in Highschool. Just starting now, found a few select strains of syringes. Going to do BRF and rye seed in a jar and a little tub. See how that works out for me, just a little nervous about being so sterile... I wont have a good air vent system but have a college built mushroom box thing that keeps the temps up. ( Not a terarrium per say but, big green old school mushroom box)

++rep


----------



## dankies (Jan 23, 2011)

Dunk n roll is where after you fully colonized and left alone for a week, you let them sit in water in a dark spot for 24 hours, then put fresh cooked verm on them and sent to the FC, correct?


----------



## dankies (Jan 25, 2011)

ight good lookin bro..


Hows the crop goin for yazzzzz?


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 25, 2011)

dankies said:


> ight good lookin bro..
> 
> 
> Hows the crop goin for yazzzzz?


It was great a few months ago!


----------



## dankies (Jan 25, 2011)

oh my bad, wrong grow.. are you doing another big one?


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 25, 2011)

dankies said:


> oh my bad, wrong grow.. are you doing another big one?


Yup! Most everyone is posting here now:

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/388778-kittys-commercial-grow-op-bigger.html

....its a commercial pot op that could someday again incorporate mushroomies in it. For now things are fine just as they are, if I do shrooms it wont be for a few more months. Just posted 72 pictures on the last page of the thread above too, first harvest was a few days ago.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 26, 2011)

How long did it take you to acquire the knowledge you represent in your grows? They're very impressive


----------



## researchkitty (Jan 27, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> How long did it take you to acquire the knowledge you represent in your grows? They're very impressive


For mushrooms, just about when the thread started is when I learned. Learned as I went, as you can see by the many errors and things corrected along the way with the help of people here.

RIU is the place to learn, just post a pic up and dont be a douche and everyone is pretty eager to help I think!  For pot, I grew on a smaller scale for about 2 years before........ First year was a mess.... Second lovely........


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Jan 29, 2011)

kitty's right,rui,herself along with some others(that have threads going) is how i learned....

so thanks to RUI,kitty and all the others that help with ques,give ideas and tips. 

now i got friends asking me how i did it, haha i wont tell them, most of them are pretty imature still and stupid.hehe one of these fools was like,dude when ur done growing we can sell together, i was like umm noo dumbass thats not wat i had plans to do or even want to do. this was for me to learn,have fun with and make a lil project out of...the latest projectim working on(has nothing to do with mush/bud) is hooking up a humidifer to my lizards tank. always working on something haha


----------



## DirtPoor (Mar 4, 2011)

You really have some great threads going ResearchKitty; a perfect example of what I'm hoping for in the near future


----------



## canndo (Mar 5, 2011)

WOW that's a lot of work - very cool though, I love to see folk's different approaches.


----------



## DirtPoor (Mar 7, 2011)

Ok so I just found out that since I live in GA, I can't get any shroom spores  They used to grow all the time around here in the cow fields in their dodo, but now the farmers add stuff to their feed so shrooms don't grow. So sad I have never been able to do any...


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Mar 7, 2011)

DirtPoor said:


> Ok so I just found out that since I live in GA, I can't get any shroom spores  They used to grow all the time around here in the cow fields in their dodo, but now the farmers add stuff to their feed so shrooms don't grow. So sad I have never been able to do any...


Just look for different species that grow else ware and find some and make a spore print.


----------



## DirtPoor (Mar 8, 2011)

jimbizzzale67123 said:


> Just look for different species that grow else ware and find some and make a spore print.


Hmm interesting, Im still a newbie with the shroom thing...so there are different species of the psychedelic shrooms?


----------



## ZenOne (Mar 14, 2011)

hey kitty ,hows things on your end? all good i hope!

im going to be setting up a shroom grow once i get my spores in the mail,
but i was reading over ur MJ grow and read this 



researchkitty said:


> No........  My buyer for them is out of the game for a while, and I dont really know what I'd do with that many mushrooms again. If I do it again, it'd be summer time probably and then only on an automated system with gigantic trays rather than tons of jars.
> 
> 
> soo before i go out and buy a bunch of mason jars would you mind telling me how your go about it next time to simplify things, would u still be using verm and riceflour or?
> ...


----------



## researchkitty (Mar 14, 2011)

DirtPoor said:


> Hmm interesting, Im still a newbie with the shroom thing...so there are different species of the psychedelic shrooms?


There's a lot of different strains, just like pot! Google mushroom magic strains and you'll see.



ZenOne said:


> hey kitty ,hows things on your end? all good i hope!
> 
> im going to be setting up a shroom grow once i get my spores in the mail,
> but i was reading over ur MJ grow and read this
> ...


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Mar 15, 2011)

I agree with kitty, I just started my first time and I went with the BRF tek thats what kitty did if you want to Google more info. Its pretty productive(well for kitty it was, not so much yet for me but im working on it)

But once you move on to different styles like Mono tubs or Mini mono tubs which I am going to get into you will be investing alot more money and time and things become a little bit more complicated. And then you will want to move onto agar and isolating specific traits.

I have to say kitty hats off to you, you jumped in big time and I am struggling a bit. If I could get all five of my cakes to flush the same amount of one of yours I would be so happy. Its been that difficult for me you should feel honored because I am really impressed.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh girl of fine design.... send soem psilocybe pics are way..... decrypt the info. photo of course..... which I know you know how to do! Sexy fat 20 fresh mushrooms. Something like that


----------



## dgaf757 (Mar 19, 2011)

wow. sheeeeit. after thumbing through what little i could understand im dumbfounded. i live in the deep south, about as far south as the us goes and we can walk a half mile and im in like 2000 acres of cow farms where i can pick them out of shit. but you have taken this to a science. youre either a chemist, married to a chemist, or youre just a money making genius. as much bad rap canada has gotten in the us, i must say yall go big or dont go at all. i only have 1 thing left to add... +rep!


----------



## Pork Cylinders (Apr 8, 2011)

http://www.shroomery.org/11339/Grain-Spawn... Here are some various faqs and teks on grain spawn techniques, for something on that scale brown rice flour just doesnt work very well in my experience, way too many little jars to handle, too many seperate places for contamination to occur, too slow. 

With the amount folks spend on hps lighting and so on, the cost of a good sized pressure cooker is nothing, and its pretty easy to prepare rye grain for jars in bulk. I would go with rye grain over birdseed(I experienced more frequent contamination issues with birdseed and issues with incomplete colonization)- you can order it bulk in 50lb bags or pick it up by the pound at your local natural foods store, by premade jar lids, or make polyfil injection sites on the lids yourself, and make spawn in quart or even half gallon jars. Because you can shake the grains around easily, unlike with the brf/vermiculite, you can get the jars colonizing fast and vigorously.

Most every town or even city of decent size has a horse riding stables somewhere nearby on the outskirts of town- a great source of free horse manure. You can pasteurize this manure, by heating it to 160 or so and holding it there for an hour, (can do this by putting manure in a plastic tub and adding boiling water till you hit the desired temp) and then dump it into big rubbermaid type tubs and mix in 3-4 jars of spawn... keep these tubs at 70-80F, ventilate em a couple times a day, and before you know it you'll have a tub full of mushrooms.

You can reuse the jars, reuse the tubs, after sanitizing them, so there is very little cost beyond your initial outlay, especially if you take spore prints and make your own spore syringes. If manure is unavailable to you you can also use similarly pasteurized straw, mixed with a bit of worm castings, but straw tends to be more likely to get contaminated since it is a less desirable food for the mushrooms.


----------



## LilBlueEyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey Kitty!!! First off well done on your grow. I know this is old news but shit girl what a show! Ive been growing mush for a few years off and on and really REALLY like the idea with those organizers you used. Just one question, did you drill holes on all the sides of the drawers? Hope to see this set up in action again 1 day!


----------



## PrimitiveArtist (Apr 27, 2011)

Drama on a forum site. Holy matrimony.
Yellow kitty kat, great grow. Definitely using this!


----------



## SciÎµncÎµ (May 24, 2011)

I agree with Pork. PF Tek is mostly for smaller grows/beginners. I don't want to repeat everything he said, but I do feel what he said is the correct way to go.

EDIT: Shit, should've read further into the thread. Clearly my post was unnecessary. My bad, lol


----------



## cjc0013 (May 14, 2012)

ZenOne said:


> hey kitty ,hows things on your end? all good i hope!
> 
> im going to be setting up a shroom grow once i get my spores in the mail,
> but i was reading over ur MJ grow and read this
> ...


----------



## researchkitty (May 14, 2012)

Wow, resurrection.........


----------



## hallucihonesty (May 14, 2012)

i wish you lived in britain, i want in on those


----------



## janey5star (May 17, 2012)

omg....how fuckin cool x


----------



## researchkitty (May 17, 2012)

On a side note, a few weeks ago we finished up some cakes. The spores were from this original purchase. The cakes still made it just fine, and all grew shrooms no problem. Kept the spores in the fridge all that time. So, that's a good shelf life I suppose!  We didnt keep flushing them after the third flush, had enough shrooms and the party was over.


----------



## canndo (May 17, 2012)

The amount of work evident in this project is stunning. Wow.


----------



## yeps420 (Jun 6, 2012)

canndo said:


> The amount of work evident in this project is stunning. Wow.


I 2nd that. 
I have spent 2 months reading this thread and have put it to use.- Letz just say thanks to you Researchkitty
Golden Teachers are teaching- Thank you so much for your time patientz as well as willingness to continue
sharing your knowledge with us.
As one of the many( in sure ) people you have enhanced and inspired with this thread
I congratulate you on your exceptional success and may karma be your friend for life. 
Much respect to you. PeAcE...


----------



## yeps420 (Feb 12, 2013)

Bump... Wake up..lol..


Thanks for the inspiration..


----------



## canndo (Feb 13, 2013)

What can I say that i have not already said many many times on this subject?


----------



## srh88 (Feb 13, 2013)

go mini bulk... lmao, 2 pints of spawn, 3rd flush... i hope i can recreate that little tub now, im gonna run 4 i got 8 jars going now. that tub beasted out 5 flushes.. many nice trips.


----------



## canndo (Feb 13, 2013)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 2523970View attachment 2523973 go mini bulk... lmao, 2 pints of spawn, 3rd flush... i hope i can recreate that little tub now, im gonna run 4 i got 8 jars going now. that tub beasted out 5 flushes.. many nice trips.


Did you case? I can't tell from the pics.


----------



## BudWhyz (Apr 23, 2013)

researchkitty said:


> 38 hours with no pictures is not up to date?? Either way, no pictures for you till tomorrow night, I'm out of town till then. A friend is watching the mushies and doing all the work. Yay, mini vacation.


Hey, I'm not sure why I wrote that or why I never checked back on this thread.  
Anyway, I see it's at 11 pages now, I'm gonna have to catch back up on things. By the way, I scanned through the thread and saw pics of that harvest. Very nice. 6 P's right? That's a nice run.


----------



## Impman (Sep 27, 2013)

super interesting .. Bump, dude researchkitty is a fucking badass!


----------



## Impman (Sep 27, 2013)

researchkitty said:


> You need a severe education before you start making cakes with popcorn and such. I dont mean this in a bad way at all though, just need a little learning on what to use. My first advice to ANYONE wanting to grow mushrooms:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHJQrsZFQdE
> 
> ...


much much less complicated beginner way to grow shrooms. fun awesome video for the beginner. Too bad this researchkitty is not still around, she is legit and clean as hell. I bet her weed grow is off the fucking chain too


----------



## canndo (Sep 27, 2013)

It is nice but oh so labor intensive when a single bed grow will out perform by a magnitude or more.


----------



## Impman (Sep 27, 2013)

Right?! Ya, this person, chick, whoever, is crazy clean and thorough. when I get a sec I wanna search for one of her grows


----------



## Kervork (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok, now that you've done it the most difficult way possible, try manure.


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 22, 2014)

giving this thread a bump and a round of applause ...Great job breaking it down. Im considering giving it a try, and this being only kitty's 2nd attempt has me feeling a bit more confident. I know it is more labor like this but it seems like a good way to learn, especially since my biggest concern is contamination.


----------

